# The Grown and Sexy Gen X Dreamer Beasts



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

need to get this off my chest first :tongue:






All right. A new round, with new chances. The karaoke challenge for tonight:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Elizabeth I swear I had that song in mind, after my warm up karaoke session.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> @Elizabeth I swear I had that song in mind, after my warm up karaoke session.



Awww, you stole my second choice. But glad I could first you! I got to christen the threads turntable :wink:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm, how 'bout this?




It's a favorite from my university days. That dancing I was doing in the other thread? I'd get on a table again if this came through the speakers.

EDIT: *falls to the floor clutching his belly* C-C-C-Coitus Inter-... Interuptus! *can't stop laughing*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> Where do you draw the line? I read one line at 1984 which would make a me a Gen X. And another was Gen Y starting with those who were 20 and under on September 11th. I was 20 on September 11th 2001.
> 
> Nice boxers by the way.


My impression is you have surrounded yourself more with Gen-X, which practically makes you Gen-X yourself.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> My impression is you have surrounded yourself more with Gen-X, which practically makes you Gen-X yourself.


That true @monemi, you mostly hang with Xers anyway? If it's true, I suspect it's 'cause we're a damn sight more mature. *pauses* *lifts hands* Mostly.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> Hmm, how 'bout this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kylie is ours! I grew up with Neighbours. Never watched it though.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Kylie is ours! I grew up with Neighbours. Never watched it though.


Whoops! The video isn't "available in your country" :-(

What did you think of her brief collaboration with Robbie Williams?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Mr.Venture

Robbie is cool. I changed the clip hope this one works.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

mimesis said:


> My impression is you have surrounded yourself more with Gen-X, which practically makes you Gen-X yourself.





Mr.Venture said:


> That true @_monemi_, you mostly hang with Xers anyway? If it's true, I suspect it's 'cause we're a damn sight more mature. *pauses* *lifts hands* Mostly.


Well, I'm married to a Gen X. I have a mix of my own friends ages now. But when we first married and I emigrated, all of my friends were through him and they were Gen X. I wouldn't be surprised if I've had to mature some. Gen Xer's are an easy group to fit in with even if childhood was little different.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Kylie is ours! I grew up with Neighbours. Never watched it though.






Something I grew up with. I imagine it doesn't hold up to modern scrutiny, but I devoured the first two seasons. It was the best music I could get to at the time.



monemi said:


> Well, I'm married to a Gen X. I have a mix of my own friends ages now. But when we first married and I emigrated, all of my friends were through him and they were Gen X. I wouldn't be surprised if I've had to mature some. Gen Xer's are an easy group to fit in with even if childhood was little different.


*off dancing again* Wonder if that's 'cause we're the generation 'step-children' - in the middle of two big booms. *pauses for a moment* *looks surprised* Mo, I don't think I've ever seen you flirt before!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr.Venture said:


> *off dancing again* Wonder if that's 'cause we're the generation 'step-children' - in the middle of two big booms. *pauses for a moment* *looks surprised* Mo, I don't think I've ever seen you flirt before!


roud: Really? That's awesome! I've been judged too many times for being a flirt. *dances with V*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

monemi said:


> roud: Really? That's awesome! I've been judged too many times for being a flirt. *dances with V*











@monemi, I think I'm a bigger flirt than you are. *winks* Least 'round these parts.

_Venture was the sort of man who danced with complete abandon. When the base invited him to dip, his whole frame could pivot on a torso built for activity. When Venture danced alone, he channeled an almost adolescent thrill into his movements, completely un-self-conscious of his presentation. It was only the music that drove him, and he had learned long ago the joy of giving himself over to it. When someone chose to join him, however, Venture embraced a new thrill that only collective expression could deliver.

When Mo stepped towards him on the dance floor, even a man as confident as he was had to pause. She could take him all in, as he was currently doing with her, but the corners of her smile were an invitation he recognized well. Turning into her, his tendonous arm making a wide sweep, he wrapped her in a close embrace. There foreheads met, and a shock like lightning ran down the space where their bodies touched. As he slowly followed her suggestions, the music picked up again in a rapid acceleration. Music became water, waves of sonic energy to match their kinetic pace. Spin, turn, grind or flop, Mo was proving a partner capable of the same range of torsonic art as he was. His tension was growing, and she must have recognized it, but the sheer deliverance of the dance compelled him to hold and nurture that strain. Here was a partner greater than any mere sex act. Here was a partner to hunger for.

As the music faded, Venture put his arm around the young sophisticate and led her back to the party. Though his excitement was obvious, he never felt shame in it's display. His body conveyed what his words did not, in the simplest manner of a man self-confident. Mo would be welcome, in love or in play, a heady night's dance for the male ingenue._










Great video Mo, and thanks for the dance *smiles and kisses cheek*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr.Venture said:


> @_monemi_, I think I'm a bigger flirt than you are. *winks* Least 'round these parts.
> 
> _Venture was the sort of man who danced with complete abandon. When the base invited him to dip, his whole frame could pivot on a torso built for activity. When Venture danced alone, he channeled an almost adolescent thrill into his movements, completely un-self-conscious of his presentation. It was only the music that drove him, and he had learned long ago the joy of giving himself over to it. When someone chose to join him, however, Venture embraced a new thrill that only collective expression could deliver.
> 
> ...


Going for epic dance scenes I see. *grins* I generally don't write entire plots.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> roud: Really? That's awesome! I've been judged too many times for being a flirt. *dances with V*
> 
> video


Lol, that's basically why this thread was started, as on the other thread it was kindly suggested to take it um...private. We were just having a ball.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

monemi said:


> Going for epic dance scenes I see. *grins* I generally don't write entire plots.


*boyish grin* I like to share my talents. 

And don't believe for a moment I missed your use of the word "epic". *briefly looks smug, then flattered* *gives Mo a side squeeze*



mimesis said:


> Lol, that's basically why this thread was started, as on the other thread it was kindly suggested to take it um...private. We were just having a ball.


^^ Lolz What he said.

*gestures around him with his free hand* Everything here is a result of our fervid imaginations in the Gen X forums but *bashful smile* I may have fomented a bit of naughtiness that got the party wicked. We couldn't give it up though. @mimesis's inspired playlists, my inspired writing *"moi" gesture*, and @Lizabeth and @willow the wisp's enthusiastic encouragement meant this was too good to let go.

*bends close to whisper in your ear*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Mr.Venture

Naughty naughty !


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

potato


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ Ketchup an' fries

*slaps hands* Well I think this thread has gotten off to a good start. @monemi, loving your playlist. I'm just about positive you, @mimesis, and @Lizabeth will have a swell time together. Sadly *loooong stretch* time for rest on my part. 

*looks down* Good thing I'm dressed for it.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah "epic" is prolly a good way to describe @Mr.Venture in one word :tongue:

Carrying on with my warm up session


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe something like this for you @willow the wisp, but more sequiney, and I've yet to see what kind of trouble @Lizabeth's getting herself into lately.
@mimesis, here's one to start things off. And, of course, @monemi, you're always welcome to contribute as well *smiles*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Yeah "epic" is prolly a good way to describe @Mr.Venture in one word :tongue:
> 
> Carrying on with my warm up session


Lolz! You beat me to it!

EDIT: You say the nicest things *big boy grin*


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

monemi said:


> video


Spoiler alert, brutal honesty. 


* *


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

monemi said:


>





mimesis said:


> Spoiler alert, brutal honesty.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Is that just 'cause of the woman in the yellow top? *laugh* Yeah, they caught her at a good moment.

Mo, like your choice. My memories of Blur will always start with this one. Might be 'cause I'm still stuck at the office, but I _really_ feel like cutting loose. *really cuts loose, involving wide swings, climbing on tables, spinning off poles, hanging from the ceiling, and basically just using any surface or purchase he can get to to keep his soaked body moving freely*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr.Venture said:


> Maybe something like this for you @_willow the wisp_, but more sequiney, and I've yet to see what kind of trouble @_Lizabeth_'s getting herself into lately.
> @_mimesis_, here's one to start things off. And, of course, @_monemi_, you're always welcome to contribute as well *smiles*


Where did you get that pic of me?!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


>


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C_UPA2eSn0E


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

willow the wisp said:


> Where did you get that pic of me?!


*slides up close on a downbeat* You really should be careful where you leave those pictures we took m'dear. *invites you to boogie*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Video


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> *points you to the bar* Made you a recipe of mine
> View attachment 196978
> 
> Keep this party going while I'm gone, would ya? *collaborative smile*
> *hands you a glowing hula hoop on his way out*


I saw Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels again the other day, which had a funny scene in a Samoan Pub.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> #faints


You're welcome :laughing:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> You're welcome :laughing:


#meanwhile in a paralel universe


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> I saw Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels again the other day, which had a funny scene in a Samoan Pub.


Excellent choice! I'm downloading it now. Spoiled me for when I saw Snatch. No one seemed to understand they were the same movie! *belly laugh*
@Lizabeth! Good to see you darlin'. *slides into you for a _very_ warm embrace*

'Kay, I like me some Depeche Mode, but I'm gonna switch it up with a song I've actually done some dancing to. Enjoy!
*whisks Liz onto the dance floor for a little partner jiving*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Something I grew up with. I imagine it doesn't hold up to modern scrutiny, but I devoured the first two seasons. It was the best music I could get to at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> *off dancing again* Wonder if that's 'cause we're the generation 'step-children' - in the middle of two big booms. *pauses for a moment* *looks surprised* Mo, I don't think I've ever seen you flirt before!


Ha! I forgot about that show!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


>


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b6IwSurnZ9U


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr.Venture said:


> *slides up close on a downbeat* You really should be careful where you leave those pictures we took m'dear. *invites you to boogie*


I'm with @mimesis at the moment, but you could make a willow sandwich.....or a women sandwich if @Lizabeth wants to snuggle up with me in the middle......or anyone else?!?
I can see where this will lead;
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KSQELFyr3qE


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> I'm with @mimesis at the moment, but you could make a willow sandwich.....or a women sandwich if @Lizabeth wants to snuggle up with me in the middle......or anyone else?!?
> I can see where this will lead;
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KSQELFyr3qE


*snuggles up to @willow the wisp and @Mr.Venture, affectionately stroking their waists*

Mmmmm, a Willow the Whip and Hot Venture sandwich....

Wait, where is this leading? 
:shocked:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> video


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> #meanwhile in a paralel universe


:-( It's not available in my country....
But in the theme of the thread, how about this one: 




come to think of it, this could be @Mr.Venture's theme song *winks at Mr. Venture* I can totally seeing him striding confidently into a room full of ladies with this playing on the stereo.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :-( It's not available in my country....
> But in the theme of the thread, how about this one: video
> 
> come to think of it, this could be @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=79906" target="_blank">Mr.Venture</a></i></span>'s theme song *winks at Mr. Venture* I can totally seeing him striding confidently into a room full of ladies with this playing on the stereo.


It's a similar universe  I'll have another try


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> It's a similar universe  I'll have another try


Ah! Now I can see it. Very sexy choice there, DJ Mimesis. I don't remember this song from back in the day.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*wanders in, still in his old-fashioned suit and tie from the mafia game*
@Lizabeth, @willow the wisp, @Mimeis, glad to see things are still going strong here.

*dances with Willow and Liz like a barn on fire*

*straightens up, collects his glasses, and bundles tossed clothing in his arm* I've got another busy day at work, so I'm not going to be around much. Didn't want you all to feel like I'd forgotten you though. *pauses, gives each a warm hug* I'll respond to PMs if you want to chat, but otherwise it's nose to the grindstone time *has to push glasses back up at this last*

In the meantime, if any of you can think of other people to invite, that would be awesome, don't you think? *smiles* Not that I tire of _you_, ladies, but I did get a small thrill when I thought mods Jenny the Wock and Lady O might join us. Heck, I believe Pucca is an NF as well. Mods... What a coup that would be! *grins* *gives Willow and Liz extra bottom squeezes* Sorry Mims, you only get my 'ear-ful' appreciation *winks*

*fixes glasses again* I'm off to make a few more posts, and then to focus on irl matters. *kisses to all* In the meantime he're one more video, hope you enjoy - it's "different" ;-)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

resume:

I fix your sink
I take you on a trip, put you on a ship
Take you for a ride


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Ladies, the karaoke challenge for today






As usual, submissions also possible via pm. Discretion guaranteed.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> resume:
> 
> I fix your sink
> I take you on a trip, put you on a ship
> Take you for a ride


Funny, I chose the exact same outfit myself today! (As the blond dancing alone)


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

willow the wisp said:


> Funny, I chose the exact same outfit myself today!


*pops head around the corner, holding coffeemug* Couldn't resist checking in on my break. Willow, you are a stone cold sexy-nuts fox! *gives a delicious grin while he sips his drink, before ducking back out again*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Ladies, the karaoke challenge for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*flicks my hair at you and bites*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Funny, I chose the exact same outfit myself today! (As the blond dancing alone)





willow the wisp said:


> *flicks my hair at you and bites*


Hypnotic Tango!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> *pops head around the corner, holding coffeemug* Couldn't resist checking in on my break. Willow, you are a stone cold sexy-nuts fox! *gives a delicious grin while he sips his drink, before ducking back out again*


:tongue:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> :tongue:


I've done _this_ for karaoke before  *okay, really goes back to work*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

No karaoke from me, this time.
I'll start the walking tourist tale in the usual way...
It was a dark and stormy night. Or was that stark and dormy? Walking tourist relaxed on a hammock, believing herself to be impervious to the lightning that was flashing everywhere. She was remembering the night when the lover whom she always dreamed about pulled her abruptly, much to her irritation. Then the lightning struck the pavement, in exactly the spot where she had just been standing. It singed her lover's hair and the hair caught on fire. He yelped in pain and panic. She reminded him to Stop, Drop, and Roll, which he did, putting out the fire. Even with burnt up hair, he was still the lover of her dreams. Unfortunately, he was the lover of her dreams in more ways than one because that night, with the passionate lovemaking that followed, was a dream. And dreams have a sad way of ending. Just as the lover (tall, dark, and handsome, of course) was starting to feed her chocolate covered strawberries, dipped in Real Whipped Cream, she woke up, sad and forlorn and alone.
But this time, she knew it would be different. She pinched herself repeatedly. She was certain that she was awake, not in some weird dream state. The storm swirled around her. What sort of Desperate Femme Fatale reclines in a hammock during an electrical storm, waiting for the love of her life to come and swoop her up...
(feel free to continue the tale, lol)


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> No karaoke from me, this time.
> I'll start the walking tourist tale in the usual way...
> It was a dark and stormy night. Or was that stark and dormy? Walking tourist relaxed on a hammock, believing herself to be impervious to the lightning that was flashing everywhere. She was remembering the night when the lover whom she always dreamed about pulled her abruptly, much to her irritation. Then the lightning struck the pavement, in exactly the spot where she had just been standing. It singed her lover's hair and the hair caught on fire. He yelped in pain and panic. She reminded him to Stop, Drop, and Roll, which he did, putting out the fire. Even with burnt up hair, he was still the lover of her dreams. Unfortunately, he was the lover of her dreams in more ways than one because that night, with the passionate lovemaking that followed, was a dream. And dreams have a sad way of ending. Just as the lover (tall, dark, and handsome, of course) was starting to feed her chocolate covered strawberries, dipped in Real Whipped Cream, she woke up, sad and forlorn and alone.
> But this time, she knew it would be different. She pinched herself repeatedly. She was certain that she was awake, not in some weird dream state. The storm swirled around her. What sort of Desperate Femme Fatale reclines in a hammock during an electrical storm, waiting for the love of her life to come and swoop her up...
> (feel free to continue the tale, lol)


*wanders in during his work-a-day lunch break, still sipping coffee* *looks up* Did I hear someone mention me?

_Femme found herself restless and uneasy, the after effects of the dream-union still running through her like the storm above. A region of knotted energy had developed low on her belly and, as she shifted slightly to her side, her hand came to rest on the smooth chilled flesh of her inner thigh. The grey air had cooled her skin, and Femme pulled the woolen navajo blanket to cover herself better. However, whether by accident or design, the hand on her thigh remained close to the thundercloud developing inside her.

In that half-awake, half-asleep state of para-consciousness, Femme began to recall the details of the dream that still stood out vividly in her mind. The salty-sweet taste of her lover's mouth. The exact shade of coffee of her lover's skin. Even the flame aura created by her lover's burning hair. Curious, there had been no smell. Over and over, each of these details swam with the other until a composite began to form. 'Angel' was the word that caused these details to melt. Angel wasn't a name, it was an essence, and a new image of the man came into being. It wasn't just a strong back - it was wings. It wasn't just kindness on his part that fed her strawberries and cream - it was heavenly generosity. It hadn't been simple lovemaking - but something approaching the divine.

Truth mixed with insistently with tension and, though the air remained dry around her body, Femme's wandering hand found its rain within._

I'll leave the follow-up to someone else if they want it. *pulls @walking tourist into a close embrace, moves to kiss her neck, and stops fractions of an inch from doing so* *hot breath* *when he feels the legs give the first tremors, he steadies her and kisses her cheek* *picks up coffeemug, gives a smile and wave, and returns to work*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

@Mr.Venture, "oooooooh!" walking tourist squeals.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Time to play the desert card










Zabaglione with strawberries and a ladyfinger

or











Peach Zabaglione


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

And the karaoke challenge, which on second thoughts I decided to put in a separate post


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Time to play the desert card
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe for a second that I can compete with _this_!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

@mimesis! You should contribute the next section of @walking tourist's erotic fiction! I know you're specialty is laying down phat beats of tunes we never even knew about - and you are sooooooo awesome with that, much love - but let's hear you speak as well.

C'mon *eye crinkle* give us a couple of paragraphs to build on.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> Don't believe for a second that I can compete with _this_!


Yes, it's quite substantial. Then again, I don't think any man can compete with that zabaglione. :dry:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Yes, it's quite substantial. Then again, I don't think any man can compete with that zabaglione. :dry:


You know why I like being a singer?

So I don't have to learn drums... Or guitar... Or bass... Or sax... Or sound engineering... Or...

Much finer things come from collaboration ;-)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Sweet! *slips in and relaxes* It's been a looong day!


May I recommend adding Ylang Ylang essential oil? Very Nice



Ylang Ylang said:


> The name ylang-ylang is derived from Tagalog, either from the word ilang, meaning "wilderness", alluding to its natural habitat, or the word ilang-ilan, meaning "rare", suggestive of its exceptionally delicate scent. The essential oil is used in aromatherapy. It is believed to relieve high blood pressure, normalize sebum secretion for skin problems, and is considered to be an aphrodisiac.
> 
> According to Margaret Mead, it was used as such by South Pacific natives such as the Samoan Islanders where she did much of her research. The oil from ylang-ylang is widely used in perfumery for oriental or floral themed perfumes (such as Chanel No. 5). Ylang-ylang blends well with most floral, fruit and wood scents.In Indonesia, ylang-ylang flowers are spread on the bed of newlywed couples. In the Philippines, its flowers, together with the flowers of the sampaguita, are strung into a necklace (lei) and worn by women and used to adorn religious images.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> May I recommend adding Ylang Ylang essential oil? Very Nice


Nice touch, Mr. Mimesis. You've got a special touch for creating atmosphere.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Ha! Oh I know you don't want me to resist you. But a woman should always keep some shred of resistance in her backpocket. Especially when dealing with someone as roguishly charming and, umm....*takes a moment to admire Mr. V's special gifts* Wait, what was I saying? Oh yes. Especially when dealing with someone as roguishly charming and um, talented as you are.


*starts listing off on his fingers* And skilled, and smart, and coordinated, and kind, and playful, and giving, and creative, and tango-y, and who uses words good, and nice to animals, and... *runs out of fingers*

*looks down*

Oh yeah! *toothy grin*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Mr.Venture

That is da bomb :happy:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *starts listing off on his fingers* And skilled, and smart, and coordinated, and kind, and playful, and giving, and creative, and tango-y, and who uses words good, and nice to animals, and... *runs out of fingers*
> 
> *looks down*
> 
> Oh yeah! *toothy grin*


*shakes head* was "cocky" the word you were looking for? *blinks innocently, pretending she is not aware of her double entendre*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=79906" target="_blank">Mr.Venture</a></i></span>
> 
> That is da bomb :happy:


The remote's somewhere in my clothing over there. Grab it. You know, just in case you get _inspired_. *slide smile*

*grabs @Lizabeth and grinds happily with her in the tub*

_Venture was truly a man without shame. Every movement with his companion was an obvious prelude to sex, and the imagined stares of faraway strangers only heightened his obvious desire. Arms circling around her frame, pawing at her every inch, Venture let them travel wherever inspiration directed him. Matching him thrust for thrust, Liz's body beckoned him to continue with his overt display, never straying further than was absolutely necessary for the art. When Venture was behind her, she leaned back into his frame. When he was in front, she collapsed in his arms. And all the while, the steam from the tub grew hotter and hotter._
@mimesis, you gotta do me one favour. *throws him a record*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> The remote's somewhere in my clothing over there. Grab it. You know, just in case you get _inspired_. *slide smile*
> 
> *grabs @Lizabeth and grinds happily with her in the tub*
> 
> ...


:shocked:

Mr.Venture! I believe you are trying to corrupt me again! You know I made a vow...back...in the...what's that thing called again? Um. Thread! Back in the other thread! 

*paws through her purse for that shred of resistance she was talking about*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Mr.Venture! I believe you are trying to corrupt me again! You know I made a vow...back...in the...what's that thing called again? Um. Thread! Back in the other thread!
> 
> *paws through her purse for that shred of resistance she was talking about*


Mmmhmmm


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> @mimesis, you gotta do me one favour. *throws him a record*


Lol, sure. Excellent choice. :happy:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Nice touch, Mr. Mimesis. You've got a special touch for creating atmosphere.


We all need to relax after a hard day at work. 

How's the water? #sticks hand in the water, makes waves under water.

I can touch without actually touching.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Mmmhmmm


^^This! *roflcopters*



mimesis said:


> Lol, sure. Excellent choice. :happy:


*playful grr* One of these days, Mimsie, I'm gonna throw you something you don't recognize, you're gonna love it - and I'm gonna laugh laugh laugh! *sticks his tongue out at you in a thoroughly childish manner*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

It's actually a nice thing that happened to me once. It was a cold but sunny winter morning and I was on my way in the old center of a town, walking past the canals. I was in my mind preparing myself for the meeting, when a young woman on a bike passed me, clearly in a hurry, I'd guess she was late for college. But as she passed me, she lost one of her pumps, and quickly stopped, with one foot on the ground but her other naked foot still up, as the stones were still freezing cold, looking back at her shoe, that was somewhat in between me and her, figuring out how she was going to manoevre backwards for it. 

I waved at her, and walked to pick up her pump, and then walked up to where she was still standing with her one foot above the ground. 

When I arrived there, much without thinking, or at least it just seemed the best possible way to solve this problem, I kneeled down with her shoe, and I looked up. I couldn't see her face clearly because of the bright morning sun, but she played a bit like a princess, the way she stuck her foot out at me, so I could put in on. Then I felt along the side of her foot to the back of her heel to check if it fitted correctly. Still no word was spoken, and she gracefully nodded at me as to express her appreciation, with an overacted aristocratic smurky smile. Then she drove of, as she was late already, as I watched her, still there on my knees, on the cold bricks, which didn't bother me at all. I could see the way she rode her bike, with her head joyfully swinging with the motion of her body, and her curly hair jumping up and down, this clearly made her day, lol. 

I never saw her ever again.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> It's actually a nice thing that happened to me once. It was a cold but sunny winter morning and I was on my way in the old center of a town, walking past the canals. I was in my mind preparing myself for the meeting, when a young woman on a bike passed me, clearly in a hurry, I'd guess she was late for college. But as she passed me, she lost one of her pumps, and quickly stopped, with one foot on the ground but her other naked foot still up, as the stones were still freezing cold, looking back at her shoe, that was somewhat in between me and her, figuring out how she was going to manoevre backwards for it.
> 
> I waved at her, and walked to pick up her pump, and then walked up to where was still standing with her one foot above the ground.
> 
> ...


Mims, would you mind terribly if I used this in a story? Could I make it into one of my chapters?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> Mims, would you mind terribly if I used this in a story? Could I make it into one of my chapters?


haha, we would need to ask her, it was her shoe! But I guess this is one of those (magical) things that my mind could never think of imagining.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> haha, we would need to ask her, it was her shoe! But I guess this is one of those things that my mind could never think of imagining.


*truly touched* I promise I'll treat this memory with the utmost respect.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> *truly touched* I promise I'll treat this memory with the utmost respect.


I might use it myself. But by all means, reinvent it yourself and make it your own. For me the essence is to live in the moment, to allow the magic to happen. Or to see it's significance, and be grateful. I'd thought of putting adds on the university, to go out and look for her, but it was already perfect the way it was.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Thanks for the offer. For me eroticism is more about interaction than a course of action. Which of course it always ends up to be. But it's more about not knowing what will happen (yet, being drawn in). Walking or balancing on the edge of a cliff, exploring and shifting boundaries, and the intensity that comes with it. The chemistry. The magic, if you will. So, suppose you don't know each other yet. Then, even the slightest touch, can be so intense, like feeling a current run through your spine. Goosebumps. Your heart misses a beat. But it's just as much the hesitation. Do I act, or do I back away? Often it's like you're thinking of both. Something must give. For me that is more important than a narrative. Besides, I don't need to fill in what my counterpart does. The chemistry [woman] in real life has always been more mind blowing than my own imagination. On a serious note, I'd rather be overwhelmed by than disappointed with reality.
> 
> Okay, the real reason is I just suck at writing fiction. :tongue:


Perfect....*so* well put



mimesis said:


> Heheh... It's egg yolk with brown sugar and marscapone (with marsalla, or amaretto). Oh, and whipped egg white.
> 
> I taught @_willow the wisp_ how to make one and thus put a spell on her...
> 
> ...


I can't deny it. Oh, and he's handsome, _and_​ too modest to say so


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Tsk, I missed all the fun here last night and yet was lurking on PerC. Just forgot to look

*jumps into mimesis's reinvented paddling pool starkers*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Tsk, I missed all the fun here last night and yet was lurking on PerC. Just forgot to look
> 
> *jumps into mimesis's reinvented paddling pool starkers*



come join the fun @willow the wisp !








I love inflatables, my therapist tells me I have a oral fixation. :tongue:


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> come join the fun @_willow the wisp_ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eats a lolly while giving you eye contact*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Too sexy? This is the short version


Nope, still not available. Thanks for trying though :crying:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Deleted by the original poster.
> 
> *steps out shirtless*
> 
> ...


lol -- I like this picure too *wink*

And don't be so coy, my exhibitionist friend. *throws toonies at you in appreciation for the show*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Yes. It must be my 'Queen's English' accent too!


Yeah...I thought I picked up on that when you said "helloooo!" (sorry that's a north american joke, don't know if it translates. let me find a video that demonstrates...)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Yeah...I thought I picked up on that when you said "helloooo!" (sorry that's a north american joke, don't know if it translates. let me find a video that demonstrates...)
> 
> video


 @willow the wisp is actually a very decent and innocent woman, untill she smells or tastes the zabaglione.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> @_willow the wisp_ is actually a very decent and innocent woman, untill she smells or tastes the zabaglione.


Looks at the zabaglione


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Looks at the zabaglione


Feeds @_willow the wisp_ the zabaglione















How 'bout you @Elizabeth? Ready for another one? Although, you seem like the kind of person that would go for the peach as well.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Feeds @_willow the wisp_ the zabaglione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, mimesis, you called another woman! Was that peach zabaglione supposed to be for me? I feel betrayed! :crying:

But I'll still throw another tune on the turn table. 

this one reminds me of my childhood/early teenhood basically because I didn't know until a few years ago what this song was actually about! I sang along to it so innocently when I was a young innocent teen girl of about 14 or 15.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

I can definitely recommend the peach zabaglione, @Lizabeth .


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

The karaoke challenge of today


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Feeds @_willow the wisp_ the zabaglione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love this tune. It seems mimesisish to me 

Messy zabaglione! And yet _so_​ morish........


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay, I know we can't talk about it in detail outside of the game thread, but @Mr.Venture, you sexy evil bastard! You are so getting a spanking for what you tried to pull! When you get here I want your bum bared so that I can exact punishment on your fine fine ass!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> I just love this tune. It seems mimesisish to me
> 
> Messy zabaglione! And yet _so_​ morish........


Hmmm yes...you have zabaglione dripping down your chin. 

Actually, with ladyfingers I was referring to savoiardi biscuits, rather than to eat the zabaglione with your fingers, milady. I'm inclined however to take this as a token of appreciation.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Okay, I know we can't talk about it in detail outside of the game thread, but @Mr.Venture, you sexy evil bastard! You are so getting a spanking for what you tried to pull! When you get here I want your bum bared so that I can exact punishment on your fine fine ass!


*pops head around the corner* *is that a jester's cap?* Tomorrow! *grins like a maniac before vanishing again*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Today's karaoke challenge







ETA: We can do a duet. I'll do the 'tingelingeling'


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

*rings my bell at the room*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> *rings my bell at the room*


Ding Dong! Roomservice


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Ding Dong! Roomservice


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5vuYUqDHo


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*walks in wearing dark denim jeans and a leather vest*

Hey y'all! How's things been here without me? *foot on the table, leaning on his knee, he chews absent-mindedly on a popsicle stick*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TV5vuYUqDHo





Mr.Venture said:


> *walks in wearing dark denim jeans and a leather vest*
> 
> Hey y'all! How's things been here without me? *foot on the table, leaning on his knee, he chews absent-mindedly on a popsicle stick*


Hey Mr.Venture. Grab a chair. 

How we're doing...? Words cannot express...


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-3u3JHOhU


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Cool off my ass! Lol!


I'd be happy to oblige you, ma'am. 












willow the wisp said:


> I was working like a good girl


Me too


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> 'You got a pan the right size?'













Girls! Girls! Doucement! I have feelings too! 

Now about the pan...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Ahhh, I remember having that portrait painted by you Mims *gazes into space with a fond expression*


Yeah, my knees still hurt when I think of it...


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> lol Arc! You have a point there. Thanks for sharing. And yes, very sexy :wink: I'm living the hair! Got any music to go along with that pic? It's reminding me of Pretty in Pink for some reason. Molly Ringwald's crush. What was his name again?


It was Early 90's .. A bit too late for a John Hughes film.
I get more a "Singles" soundtrack vibe myself. 






Still waiting for those hot Gen X pics people...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Arclight said:


> It was Early 90's .. A bit too late for a John Hughes film.
> I get more a "Singles" soundtrack vibe myself.
> 
> video
> ...



I'm very protective of my gorgeousness. :dry:

However, I am willing to disclose myself to anyone who deems himself respectful towards another's privacy and more importantly, mine, and requested via pm.

Disclaimer: This is a 'dreamer' thread, everything you see takes place in an alternate, parallel universe.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*comes in wearing shorts and hand wraps*

Guys! Hey guys! I got to boxing class again for the first time in over a month since I broke my big toe. 

*goes over to the wall and taps a button* *a heavy bag slides into place* Check this out. *jabjab - cross!* *bounces in his stance* *winds up for a big haymaker and -* *the heavy bag bursts in a cloud of bubbles*

Ah, that felt good. I had to watch myself with certain thing - can't do pushups too much because of the weight it puts on that toe - but I definitely turned some heads while I was there.

Good start to the week.






Love this movie. Mad respect for my man Stallone, and everything he went through to get it produced.

*big grin* *does some flashy footwork before spinning on his heels*

*looks like he suddenly remembers something* Say, didn't @Lizabeth promise she'd give me a spanking? *wide smile*


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

mimesis said:


> Disclaimer: This is a 'dreamer' thread, everything you see takes place in an alternate, parallel universe.


If this thread was a dream.. Wouldn't we all be naked?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Arclight said:


> If this thread was a dream.. Wouldn't we all be naked?


Oh...you didn't notice?


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

mimesis said:


> Oh...you didn't notice?


 Inferior Se.. :dry:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Arclight said:


> It was Early 90's .. A bit too late for a John Hughes film.
> I get more a "Singles" soundtrack vibe myself.
> 
> 
> ...





mimesis said:


> I'm very protective of my gorgeousness. :dry:
> 
> However, I am willing to disclose myself to anyone who deems himself respectful towards another's privacy and more importantly, mine.
> 
> Disclaimer: This is a 'dreamer' thread, everything you see takes place in an alternate, parallel universe.


Yeah, sorry @Arclight. I know both @Lizabeth and myself work in (different) fields that stress confidentiality *shudders at the thought of meeting a client here* and I believe @willow the wisp is similarly protective of her anonymity. You'll likely just have to make do with our sexy descriptions. 

*checks out Willow's toned legs again* *dreamy smile* Gotta say, they ain't half bad anyway. *smile widens again*

Ooh! But I can at least offer _something_! 

*jumps onto the coffee table to stand* Women and men of the thread, we've made good use of music videos and such, but I have a request. *holds non-existent lapel in dignified manner* I've been keeping some of my italicized contributions (other names changed) in a private blog I started as a way of saving future story seeds. Oftentimes, I attach an image or two to the contribution if I find something I think will work. 

_Venture took a moment to appreciate the form of his companion as she entered the bath, before the soupy mixture covered her. As he sat himself down again, he had the curious sensation of cooled layer peeling off to be replaced by the warm. Life was full of little delights for the man, and this surprise sensation was just one among many. Though viscous, he felt as if he were at risk for floating, so he maneuvered himself to the lady and put his arm around her. Last night they had danced something torrid, and sweat had provided the salty barrier. Today, as Venture’s hand moved across her back, the mud worked as a thin film. Whereas Venture could usually feel individual hairs of the skin with his touch, for the moment Mona seemed all form and suppleness._










Not an actual contribution, but you get the idea. *winks*

So, women and men of this thread - while conscious of the very edges of that of that fine line between the erotic versus the obscene - I invite you to share your photos of inspiration as well as the music!

And if you ask very nicely *eye twinkle* I'll even do my best to write a passage or two that it inspires.

*belly laughs* It's good practice for myself at least!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Arclight said:


> Inferior Se.. :dry:


I assure you Arclight *looks down* I'm only ever _occasionally_ naked. *corners smile*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Yeah, my knees still hurt when I think of it...


*blushes* hush *holds my finger to your lips* I don't want just anyone knowing what happened that beautiful day!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

willow the wisp said:


> *blushes* hush *holds my finger to your lips* I don't want just anyone knowing what happened that beautiful day!


You two are just beautiful together. *warm smile* *pops a raspberry from the center display*


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Wontly stalks the thread. The sexy beast enters, sits down and farts on the seat. Wontly wonders: "Wow. You need some ESFP entertainment!" So Wontly stands up, starts to dance and hopes everyone will join in.

No thread is safe from DD


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Wontlookdown said:


> Wontly stalks the thread. The sexy beast enters, sits down and farts on the seat. Wontly wonders: "Wow. You need some ESFP entertainment!" So Wontly stands up, starts to dance and hopes everyone will join in.
> 
> No thread is safe from DD


*lazily taps his remote* *something drops over Wontly*









There. Now you're a Gogo dancer.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr.Venture said:


> *lazily taps his remote* *something drops over Wontly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Releases @Wontlookdown . ESFPs are lots of fun and need space to work at maximum capacity
*joins the dancing*


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *lazily taps his remote* *something drops over Wontly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only I was that sexy ;(


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Releases @Wontlookdown . ESFPs are lots of fun and need space to work at maximum capacity
> *joins the dancing*


*Runs around and farts*
*Drinks coffee*
*Burps*
*Turns into a rocket launcher*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> If only I was that sexy ;(


Embrace your inner animal


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that it is true. The first night that I was there, I went on a nocturnal bathroom run. Unfortunately, the bathroom building has two exits and I took the wrong exit. Before long, I was lost. Due to the fact that I was not completely awake nor was I wearing my eyeglasses, my brain went into weird stream of consciousness mode, instead of the usual panic mode. I blandly wondered if I would be lost forever and if, in the spring, my dessicated bones would be found somewhere in the woods. Or maybe, that tall, dark stranger was out there, in the woods, and he would rescue me, only to turn me into his Love Slave. 
I wondered, if I should survive, if I should write my entire memoir in a bizarre stream of consciousness mode.
Most writers can't carry off stream of consciousness and, for sure, I cannot sustain that.
Fortunately, I found my cabin and went back to sleep because I was never awake anyway...



willow the wisp said:


> Oh, that sounds really good. There's something really special about the dark and the night. Maybe it relates to the unconscious?!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yay, two of us!!!!!
(joins the dance)



Wontlookdown said:


> Wontly stalks the thread. The sexy beast enters, sits down and farts on the seat. Wontly wonders: "Wow. You need some ESFP entertainment!" So Wontly stands up, starts to dance and hopes everyone will join in.
> 
> No thread is safe from DD


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

K1nS said:


> haha I actually read the first few harry potter books and was really into them also! Not read the last few that have come out though


Ohh yess


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> Yay, two of us!!!!!
> (joins the dance)


Yayayayay!!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*checks out Tourist and Wontly's profiles* *checks out the thread title*
Aww nuts...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *checks out Tourist and Wontly's profiles* *checks out the thread title*
> Aww nuts...


*Laughs manically*
Long time no see.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Ne Casa es Se Casa!


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Ne Casa es Se Casa!


Sad pun. Cool song lol. 
We just had a trip in our switch. Damn.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> Sad pun. Cool song lol.
> We just had a trip in our switch. Damn.


Lol. But it's the other way round too. Some of my best friends (duh), and ex room-mates are sexy ESFP beasts. It appears to be a good combo for me.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Lol. But it's the other way round too. Some of my best friends (duh), and ex room-mates are sexy ESFP beasts. It appears to be a good combo for me.


It is. I know another ESFP person, and he is daft as a brush lol but he's still learning. He's like 13.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *comes in wearing shorts and hand wraps*
> 
> Guys! Hey guys! I got to boxing class again for the first time in over a month since I broke my big toe.
> 
> ...


Ahem! *Saunters into the room wearing a leather bustier, form-fitting leather pants, and 12-inch heels. Stands with hands on hips and one eyebrow raised at Mr.Venture...distracted a little bit by the sight of him cooking at the stove half naked, but quickly recovers and resumes the demeanour of a strict disciplinarian*

Mr. Venture, I was all ready to forgive you, but it appears that you are unrepentant. *tries to ignore the manly sweat-glistened bulge of his manly muscles*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Yeah, sorry @Arclight. I know both @Lizabeth and myself work in (different) fields that stress confidentiality *shudders at the thought of meeting a client here* and I believe @willow the wisp is similarly protective of her anonymity. You'll likely just have to make do with our sexy descriptions.
> 
> *checks out Willow's toned legs again* *dreamy smile* Gotta say, they ain't half bad anyway. *smile widens again*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I gotta protect my secret identity


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> *blushes* hush *holds my finger to your lips* I don't want just anyone knowing what happened that beautiful day!


Err...I meant, of course, from that perspective I had to paint on my knees...right? 

But yeah,







anything for Art...and the prospect of a good shag.







That's not TMI, is it? Just being brutally honest.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Ahhh, I remember having that portrait painted by you Mims *gazes into space with a fond expression*


Curious...but doesn't want to be nosy (okay, yeah I do!)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Yeah, my knees still hurt when I think of it...


:shocked:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@walking tourist

For some reason when I quote I get a different text from a different thread. But in response, this thread is, in a way a stream of consciousness(ess). It's at least as random, lol. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> *blushes* hush *holds my finger to your lips* I don't want just anyone knowing what happened that beautiful day!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> Wontly stalks the thread. The sexy beast enters, sits down and farts on the seat. Wontly wonders: "Wow. You need some ESFP entertainment!" So Wontly stands up, starts to dance and hopes everyone will join in.
> 
> No thread is safe from DD


Umm, Wontly, you are neither grown nor a dreamer (since you defected to the explorers). Sorry, honey, but only old Gen Xers aloud in here. There are things your young eyes should not see. :ninja:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *lazily taps his remote* *something drops over Wontly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol V -- great solution! But I don't know if I'm comfortable with that. Wontly is almost like my son!


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> lol V -- great solution! But I don't know if I'm comfortable with that. Wontly is almost like my son!


You're crazy.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> *Runs around and farts*
> *Drinks coffee*
> *Burps*
> *Turns into a rocket launcher*


See? This is why we don't let the young 'uns in here!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Err...I meant, of course, from that perspective I had to paint on my knees...right?
> 
> But yeah,
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> You're crazy.


I can't argue that :wink:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I can't argue that :wink:


Good. Don't even try to. Or I'll go all Te on you


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> Good. Don't even try to. Or I'll go all Te on you


lol --I've got some Te of my own, kiddo! Bring it on! :ninja: :tongue:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> lol --I've got some Te of my own, kiddo! Bring it on! :ninja: :tongue:


I will also use the Ti card.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> I will also use the Ti card.


What? Are you using the whole deck?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

All right I'll also make a non-alcoholic zabaglione. :dry:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm jealous. My Te doesn't work. I'm going to have to replace it. There's no point in trying to return it to the factory. The warranty has expired.



Wontlookdown said:


> Good. Don't even try to. Or I'll go all Te on you


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Ahem! *Saunters into the room wearing a leather bustier, form-fitting leather pants, and 12-inch heels. Stands with hands on hips and one eyebrow raised at Mr.Venture...distracted a little bit by the sight of him cooking at the stove half naked, but quickly recovers and resumes the demeanour of a strict disciplinarian*
> 
> Mr. Venture, I was all ready to forgive you, but it appears that you are unrepentant. *tries to ignore the manly sweat-glistened bulge of his manly muscles*


*letting @mimesis teach him how to make zabaglione*

Hey Liz. *checks you over* Wow, you really went all out! *grins* *check on the recipe quickly* You'll have to pardon my state. It was just so hoooot here by the oven and, well, we're all pretty friendly types. *winks*

*lets Mims take over the pastry duties*

_Venture turned on his feet to fully give grace to the outfit Liz had decided to wear for his benefit. The butier enhanced her already well-portioned figure, while the leather pants left almost nothing else to the imagination. In her heels, she now approached Venture's own height, and he couldn't help reflect on the legs that brought her there. His own breathing shallowed, and his heartbeat quickened, the slight movements evident as light played on his sheening chest. Liz's sharp eyes could see his pupils dilate in a wash of hoormonal excitement, but the groaning in his midsection was soon obvious to everyone.

Venture walked toward her, heedless of the faux fury she intended to threaten him with. His body met with hers, and soon they were in the cauldron of each other's scent. Stopping inches from a kiss, they each seemed to have the same feral idea to sniff their lover first. Hair, neck, chest, and lips, it was a delicate dance of inhalation, raising the desire within them to a roiling boil. Liz and Venture's finger went from hands to talons as their fever pitched upward. When they could take it no more, breaking the seal with their tongues, it was only due Liz's longer claws that both were not steadfastly marked. _

*irl dreamy smile*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> *letting @mimesis teach him how to make zabaglione*
> 
> Hey Liz. *checks you over* Wow, you really went all out! *grins* *check on the recipe quickly* You'll have to pardon my state. It was just so hoooot here by the oven and, well, we're all pretty friendly types. *winks*
> 
> ...


 @Mr.Venture I already gave away The Force in the other thread!

You no kitchen prince? In my country we have the expression that love passes the stomach.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked:


Prospect, that is. The story of Circe is that she turns men into animals. :shocked:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> @Mr.Venture I already gave away The Force in the other thread!
> 
> You no kitchen prince? In my country we have the expression that love passes the stomach.


I'll be doing some cooking soon. I'll post results for your inspection. ;-)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> I'll be doing some cooking soon. I'll post results for your inspection. ;-)


Lol, I don't think I need to explain to you how to use the oven do I?

How shall I put it...in my experience, if you understand the Art of Zabaglione, it opens doors, that would have been closed otherwise.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Lol, I don't think I need to explain to you how to use the oven do I?
> 
> How shall I put it...in my experience, if you understand the Art of Zabaglione, it opens doors, that would have been closed otherwise.


*laughs* You're a dick Mims *affectionate smile* but in the best of ways.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> *laughs* You're a dick Mims *affectionate smile* but in the best of ways.


Oh well, to each his own, Venture.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

*sniffs the testosterone filled air* Mmm


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> *sniffs the testosterone filled air* Mmm


lol Wills...now you're making me think we should encourage @Mr.Venture and @mimesis to resolve their differences via mud fight ...wearing speedos *grins* You and I can be the referees. It might get dirty though. Be prepared if we have to jump in to pull them apart!

Don't worry, fellow GenX Grown and Sexy ladies, the tickets will be free!


And I bet that @Arclight will take on the winner. (Get that speedo ready, Arclight!)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> lol Wills...now you're making me think we should encourage @Mr.Venture and @mimesis to resolve their differences via mud fight ...wearing speedos *grins* You and I can be the referees. It might get dirty though. Be prepared if we have to jump in to pull them apart!
> 
> Don't worry, fellow GenX Grown and Sexy ladies, the tickets will be free!
> 
> ...


Listen, Batwoman, he may be Batman for all I care, but I ain't no Robin. I am a man of my own, and if necessary a dick of my own. And to each his own. It's all right to use my ideas, but don't pretend to be bigger at the same time. Even my dick ends somewhere. I can be soft as a prayer, sharp as a razor and hard when I need to be.

But no hard feelings. :childish grin:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Listen, Batwoman, he may be Batman for all I care, but I ain't no Robin. I am a man of my own, and if necessary a dick of my own. And to each his own. It's all right to use my ideas, but don't pretend to be bigger at the same time. Even my dick ends somewhere. I can be soft as a prayer, sharp as a knife and hard when I need to be.
> 
> But no hard feelings. :childish grin:


whew! *fans self* it's getting hot in here! lol

And I'm not Batwoman *mwrawr!, extends her claws at you* I'm Catwoman! :tongue:

*cleans claws with her tongue* And they call us women catty. Sheesh! 

But, umm...what about that speedo mudfight?


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Oh well, to each his own, Venture.












You're a pretty smart dude, Mims. Sometimes I think you have this whole Sexy Gen X Guy thing down better than I _ever_ did. *smiles*



willow the wisp said:


> *sniffs the testosterone filled air* Mmm


*puts arm around Mims's shoulder as he walks over*

You know, Willow, I don't doubt that Mims and I are Testosterone-Laden Raging Sex-Crazed NF Dreamer Mega-Beasts *looks to Mims for confirmation*

*bites finger in lost-in-thought pose* By my reasoning, that makes our usual gentlemanly approach _much_ more impressive, not less.*dramatic question-face to Mims again*

As such...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


>


:laughing: This is gonna be the cutest, coolest, dorkiest, sexy man mudfight evah! 

But boys...remember, the only suit you're wearing for this fight is a teeny tiny bathing suit. And dry dust ain't gonna cut it. (starts preparing the mud pit)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> whew! *fans self* it's getting hot in here! lol
> 
> And I'm not Batwoman *mwrawr!, extends her claws at you* I'm Catwoman! :tongue:
> 
> ...


Ooops, sorry 'bout that Catwoman. But you get the drift. Let's start trash talkin' lol.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> You're a pretty smart dude, Mims. Sometimes I think you have this whole Sexy Gen X Guy thing down better than I _ever_ did. *smiles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pouts* You mean there's not going to be any sexy man mudfighting? I already started preparing all the mud! *wonders if throwing mud on them will get them to strip down to their speedos anyway*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

*gets popcorn*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Ooops, sorry 'bout that Catwoman. But you get the drift. Let's start trash talkin' lol.


:laughing:

Awwww, you two love each other! I might pay to see that :wink:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :laughing: This is gonna be the cutest, coolest, dorkiest, sexy man mudfight evah!
> 
> But boys...remember, the only suit you're wearing for this fight is a teeny tiny bathing suit. And dry dust ain't gonna cut it. (starts preparing the mud pit)


I'll wear my favorite skirt, the one you bought for me in Paris. Or was it in Rome...? 





Meanwhile...


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Ooops, sorry 'bout that Catwoman. But you get the drift. Let's start trash talkin' lol.


Yeah, Mims an' I are more _this_


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> You're a pretty smart dude, Mims. Sometimes I think you have this whole Sexy Gen X Guy thing down better than I _ever_ did. *smiles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have an understanding. But let's do it for the ladies.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> *pouts* You mean there's not going to be any sexy man mudfighting? I already started preparing all the mud! *wonders if throwing mud on them will get them to strip down to their speedos anyway*





willow the wisp said:


> *gets popcorn*





Lizabeth said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Awwww, you two love each other! I might pay to see that :wink:





mimesis said:


> I'll wear my favorite skirt, the one you bought for me in Paris. Or was it in Rome...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps hands together, and starts bouncing in his stance* Already dressed for this. *smiles, and points to his avie*






(Not funny, but a favorite of mine nonetheless) You're on!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *slaps hands together, and starts bouncing in his stance* Already dressed for this. *smiles, and points to his avie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really want you guys to get this serious about it, but my favourite is:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> I'm jealous. My Te doesn't work. I'm going to have to replace it. There's no point in trying to return it to the factory. The warranty has expired.


I know mine is somewhat working. Today, my boss wanted me go and tidy up the top studio. Fuck that. It was too difficult to organize. C'mon.. I told her I needed a staff of 3 people. She has no Te whatsoever -_-


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

You all suck at charm.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> You all suck at charm.


That's a charming way of putting it. :tongue: I can't help it, I'm Dutch 

http://stuffdutchpeoplelike.com/2011/05/28/dutch-directness/


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mimesis said:


> That's a charming way of putting it. :tongue: I can't help it, I'm Dutch
> 
> No. 4: Dutch Directness


Cool xP I used to know rude Dutch.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> Cool xP I used to know rude Dutch.


I take all blame for the level of farts err...charm. 

Anyway, you're just mad about the alcohol free zabaglione.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I take all blame for the level of farts err...charm.
> 
> Anyway, you're just mad about the alcohol free zabaglione.


Okay > 

:'( I want a beer now...


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> lol Wills...now you're making me think we should encourage @_Mr.Venture_ and @_mimesis_ to resolve their differences via mud fight ...wearing speedos *grins* You and I can be the referees. It might get dirty though. Be prepared if we have to jump in to pull them apart!
> 
> Don't worry, fellow GenX Grown and Sexy ladies, the tickets will be free!
> 
> ...


 Only if I can wear sandals and socks as well.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Undoubtedly, that is true. On the other hand, I've been getting back into beading so I could probably make a very nice charm bracelet, lol.



Wontlookdown said:


> You all suck at charm.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> Undoubtedly, that is true. On the other hand, I've been getting back into beading so I could probably make a very nice charm bracelet, lol.


It'd be advisable to take most with a grain of salt, or as tongue in cheek.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> It'd be advisable to take most with a grain of salt, or as tongue in cheek.


Made me think of this....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w24Xd8fVlTU


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Made me think of this....
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w24Xd8fVlTU


Lol! Love that one. Isaac Hayes.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

willow the wisp said:


> Roll up for the first men's karaoke challenge (women doing male impressions is permitted though)....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlO4FWrVE2I
> 
> Any voice submissions welcome


Took me a while to find a version that would play in my region (I did @Lizabeth, so it's out there!). 

*amusedly shocked look* Just what kind of range to you think I've got? Lollercoasters. That song would be a challenge alright. *shakes head with a smile* I'll think about it.

Interesting group though. Here's another by the same. Disco meets dance pop? Queer eye for the rave guy? No clue, but they seem pretty colorful in any case. *smiles*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> Undoubtedly, that is true. On the other hand, I've been getting back into beading so I could probably make a very nice charm bracelet, lol.





mimesis said:


> It'd be advisable to take most with a grain of salt, or as tongue in cheek.





willow the wisp said:


> Made me think of this....
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w24Xd8fVlTU


Yeah. Wontly's M.O. is to channel his millenial energy in acts of inane silliness and provocation. Even he would warn you of the dangers of taking him seriously.

'Course, now that he's read this, he'll find some way to do the exact opposite of what I'm about to say next...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Arclight said:


> Only if I can wear sandals and socks as well.


Sandals and socks in a mudfight? I think not! 

Speedos and only speedos, baby. Deal with it! :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> A cusper no matter how you slice it.
> 
> You also gonna pay to see me an' @mimesis throw down in the mud? *laughing*


She doesn't have to pay. She gets in free! Didn't you read my advertisement? ( @monemi, don't give him any money!)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

monemi said:


> Will it look something like this?


NO! They gotta pull of something way sexier than that.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I play hard to get


Or bad.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Heheh...Sort of, but with red or blue colored singlet (or skirt), if you like to place a bet pm our bookie @willow the wisp


Mimesis, did you not read the memo? 

The only acceptable attire for the manly man mudfight is SPEEDO! Nothing but speedos!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Roll up for the first men's karaoke challenge (women doing male impressions is permitted though)....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlO4FWrVE2I
> 
> Any voice submissions welcome


Not available in my country :sad:

And how do you submit voice submissions?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Took me a while to find a version that would play in my region (I did @Lizabeth, so it's out there!).
> 
> *amusedly shocked look* Just what kind of range to you think I've got? Lollercoasters. That song would be a challenge alright. *shakes head with a smile* I'll think about it.
> 
> Interesting group though. Here's another by the same. Disco meets dance pop? Queer eye for the rave guy? No clue, but they seem pretty colorful in any case. *smiles*


Thank you sweetie! :wink:
@willow the wisp, that's just too awesome! I was confused by the imagery though...or was it imagery? Maybe just absolute randomness? They've gotta be Perceiver types :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Darnit, I didn't mean to thread bomb. I have to remember to be patient and group my replies before responding. Sorry! 

Okay, willow's musical offering reminded me of Robbie Williams, so here's my offering for tonight:






(that's right DJ @mimesis, this one's dedicated to you :wink: )


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Mimesis, did you not read the memo?
> 
> The only acceptable attire for the manly man mudfight is SPEEDO! Nothing but speedos!


Lol, I know what my um sponsor sells. (also skirts and singlets). But I guess you want the tiny thingy, don't you? I don't mind, but be mindful what you wish for, dear


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Not available in my country :sad:
> 
> And how do you submit voice submissions?


Perhaps you have family filter on?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Lol, I know what my um sponsor sells. (also skirts and singlets). But I guess you want the tiny thingy, don't you? I don't mind, but be mindful what you wish for, dear


Oh trust me. I'm mindful of that for which I wish lol

And who is your sponsor? Tell him/her he has to come through me or @willow the wisp so that we can approve any sponsorship deals.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Perhaps you have family filter on?


Not that I know of. I don't even know what that means!

I was able to watch the version that V posted, though.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Rofl. I know you want me to go but I think I've caught the Gen X bug. As far as I know, I'm border Y and Z. You guys are by far more interesting than the majority of my gen(s).


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh trust me. I'm mindful of that for which I wish lol
> 
> And who is your sponsor? Tell him/her he has to come through me or @willow the wisp so that we can approve any sponsorship deals.


Oh I added a picture in that post posing in a tiny thingy, but that's probably filtered as well...:sad:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Darnit, I didn't mean to thread bomb. I have to remember to be patient and group my replies before responding. Sorry!
> 
> Okay, willow's musical offering reminded me of Robbie Williams, so here's my offering for tonight:
> 
> ...


That would be a great one for the other contest, you know with the toonies or loonies, or actually not with the loonies... never mind even I lost myself here.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Oh I added a picture in that post posing in a tiny thingy, but that's probably filtered as well...:sad:


:shocked: It WAS filtered! Just how nasty was it?!!! :shocked:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> That would be a great one for the other contest, you know with the toonies or loonies, or actually not with the loonies... never mind even I lost myself here.


Thanks for reminding me. When are we going to get our strip show?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Thanks for reminding me. When are we going to get our strip show?


I can only focus on one thing at a time. Else I'll mix things up, which may be...awkward?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked: It WAS filtered! Just how nasty was it?!!! :shocked:


You were? Darn. 

Well, you have American "nasty" [naesty] and British "nasty" [nahsty]. This is closer to the latter.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I can only focus on one thing at a time. Else I'll mix things up, which may be...awkward?



I wouldn't find it awkward at all! :kitteh:

I mean, really, if you're covered in mud, does it matter if you're naked? New plan!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> You were? Darn.
> 
> Well, you have American "nasty" [naesty] and British "nasty" [nahsty]. This is closer to the latter.


What about Canadian nasty?


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> Sandals and socks in a mudfight? I think not!
> 
> Speedos and only speedos, baby. Deal with it! :wink:


And here I was thinking this was a _sexy_ thread.. What If I also wear my hair in a combover?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> I wouldn't find it awkward at all! :kitteh:
> 
> I mean, really, if you're covered in mud, does it matter if you're naked? New plan!


But the moves are different and um...like mixing up a lapdance with a hip throw? (or the other way round) That would be kind of awkward, not so much nudie, muddy or speedo starkers


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Arclight said:


> And here I was thinking this was a _sexy_ thread.. What If I also wear my hair in a combover?


Don't worry, we've decided that the mudfight will now be no clothing at all. 

And do you need a combover? No toupees in the mud pit.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> What about Canadian nasty?


You tell me. I'm a newb with regard to Canadian nastiness.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> You tell me. I'm a newb with regard to Canadian nastiness.


lol -- hmmm...Canadian nastiness...I'll have to ponder that one...


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> Don't worry, we've decided that the mudfight will now be no clothing at all.
> 
> And do you need a combover? No toupees in the mud pit.


Does anyone actually _need_ a combover? I myself am not sexy enough for a combover.. But I could grow my hair out and try if it pleases you.. I bet I could do a pretty good Doc brown if I did.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Not available in my country :sad:
> 
> And how do you submit voice submissions?


Record yourself and then send me a link via PM


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Wontlookdown said:


> Rofl. I know you want me to go but I think I've caught the Gen X bug. As far as I know, I'm border Y and Z. You guys are by far more interesting than the majority of my gen(s).


Naturally! *puts my legs across @mimesis 's lap*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Arclight said:


> And here I was thinking this was a _sexy_ thread.. What If I also wear my hair in a combover?


That would be spec_tacular_​!


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Canadian nastiness..??? 

I am petty sure it involves Timmies, Bubbles and his cats, Don Cherry, a "Stop Harper" pin, a Twoonie, a touque, the Metric system, snow, Red Green reruns, a hockey stick and a whole lot of saying "sorry eh?" when you don't really mean it while doing about 140 klicks down the 401.



willow the wisp said:


> That would be spec_tacular_​!


Now here is a lady who knows her stuff..:laughing:


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Arclight said:


> Canadian nastiness..???
> 
> I am petty sure it involves Timmies, Bubbles and his cats, Don Cherry, a "Stop Harper" pin, a Twoonie, a touque, the Metric system, snow, Red Green reruns, a hockey stick and a whole lot of saying "sorry eh?" when you don't really mean it while doing about 140 klicks down the 401.
> 
> ...


Your hair has to be a little on the greasy side too to really do it for me, and preferably your socks (with sandals) are pulled up tight.
While I'm at it, I'm hoping you are also wearing a ridiculously high waist band (cutting you in half) - just below nipple level should do it, maybe with a little underpants peaking out the top?


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

willow the wisp said:


> Your hair has to be a little on the greasy side too to really do it for me, and preferably your socks (with sandals) are pulled up tight.
> While I'm at it, I'm hoping you are also wearing a ridiculously high waist band (cutting you in half) - just below nipple level should do it, maybe with a little underpants peaking out the top?


 You mean a bright red speedo peaking out.. Surely we can't forget the speedo. The bright red speedo is the center piece. 
But yeah.. sounds like I am your man.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Naturally! *puts my legs across @mimesis 's lap*


*Feeds Wils Zabaglione*

Look Wils, here comes the aeroplane...*makes engine noise, let's the aeroplane swing, and curve gracefully around the vulcano...*






And while I'm at, the Karaoke Challenge of today


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> I can probably fix something between the iPad and my laptop/stereo that would work. *glances over at his irl mic stand* Yeah, I could make it happen. Even so, I still believe in the principle of no viewing without *wink* submission.
> 
> *belly laughs at his own joke*


:laughing:

Just what do you want me to submit to? *wink*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> For instance
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Why does it want access to my camera?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> You tell me. I'm a newb with regard to Canadian nastiness.


 @Mr.Venture, I was hoping that you could help @mimesis out with his questiona bout Canadian nastiness. I'm drawing a blank. Are we Canadians nasty?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Arclight said:


> Canadian nastiness..???
> 
> I am petty sure it involves Timmies, Bubbles and his cats, Don Cherry, a "Stop Harper" pin, a Twoonie, a touque, the Metric system, snow, Red Green reruns, a hockey stick and a whole lot of saying "sorry eh?" when you don't really mean it while doing about 140 klicks down the 401.


Wait...you know far too much about Canada. There's no way you're an American. Are you a hoosier?!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Your hair has to be a little on the greasy side too to really do it for me, and preferably your socks (with sandals) are pulled up tight.
> While I'm at it, I'm hoping you are also wearing a ridiculously high waist band (cutting you in half) - just below nipple level should do it, maybe with a little underpants peaking out the top?


:laughing:

You guys are cracking me up! *sigh*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> *Feeds Wils Zabaglione*
> 
> Look Wils, here comes the aeroplane...*makes engine noise, let's the aeroplane swing, and curve gracefully around the vulcano...*
> 
> ...


*ahem* @mimesis, are you trying to stop Wills from flirting with the new boy? lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> For something completely different, (referring to notorious Dutch "charm"), a skit with 4 women at the office talking about dicks. First about size, (that it doesn't matter, etc.) Then one of them says she would like to have a big dick, for a day, and she imagines how it would be, pretty much like letting the dog out. It's in Dutch, but body language says enough I think.


:laughing:

(you people are making me overuse that icon!)

DJ Mimesis, that's hilarious, and you so nasty!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *walks up to the lounge* *looks freshly bathed, skin slightly pink* *is wearing a midnight blue speedo* Someone once told me I was a 'winter'. *winks*
> 
> *slaps hands together* Okay, so I think I might finally have a solution for our karaoke challenge.
> 1) We need space to post the videos/audio recordings
> ...


Dammit! When you walked in wearing the speedo I thought we were finally getting our mudfight and/or all-male revue. *puts her loonies and twoonies back in her change purse*

But okay. I'm game. I'll do audio recordings, but now video. Still gotta protect my secret identity, you know :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Lolz? *face doesn't quite know how to respond, and tries three emotions at once*



heheheheheheheheheheheheheeee! :laughing:



willow the wisp said:


> Am I normal? That baby pic freaks me out


lol Wills -- you're normal. The baby is freaky. But it's also freakin' hilarious! hehe!


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> Wait...you know far too much about Canada. There's no way you're an American. Are you a hoosier?!


Born and bred eh? 
from Montreal (Grew up there).. But I consider Ottawa my home town (most of my adult years), I have also lived in Calgary Edmonton Fort McMurray and Banff. 
I have also lived in the UK for 6,5 years and have been in the USA for just under 2.. I am maybe a bit restless and I am collecting English speaking democracies.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Arclight said:


> Born and bred eh?
> from Montreal (Grew up there).. But I consider Ottawa my home town (most of my adult years), I have also lived in Calgary Edmonton Fort McMurray and Banff.
> I have also lived in the UK for 6,5 years and have been in the USA for just under 2.. I am maybe a bit restless and I am collecting English speaking democracies.


Yo, @Mr.Venture! We found us another one!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Just what do you want me to submit to? *wink*


Endless sexual torment, relief, and experimentation. *cocks an eyebrow* You game?



Lizabeth said:


> @Mr.Venture, I was hoping that you could help @mimesis out with his questiona bout Canadian nastiness. I'm drawing a blank. Are we Canadians nasty?


Nope. Not even the Quebequois are nasty. If a Canadian were to be nasty, it'd probably involve Rick Mercer, an ice pick, and a polar bear. Don't usually find those three things together. Ergo...

*shows a blackboard filled to every inch with teeny-tiny mathematical formulae* Canadians ain't nasty. *winks as he tosses the chalk over his shoulder*



Lizabeth said:


> Dammit! When you walked in wearing the speedo I thought we were finally getting our mudfight and/or all-male revue. *puts her loonies and twoonies back in her change purse*
> 
> But okay. I'm game. I'll do audio recordings, but now video. Still gotta protect my secret identity, you know :wink:


Oh... *snaps one of the leg bands on the speedo* I wouldn't give up on seeing _me_ wrestle someone here. *coy wink*

As to karaoke, I'll look into it. I actually do have an idea that might work, but I have to check the technical details first. Let me get back to you.



Arclight said:


> Born and bred eh?
> from Montreal (Grew up there).. But I consider Ottawa my home town (most of my adult years), I have also lived in Calgary Edmonton Fort McMurray and Banff.
> I have also lived in the UK for 6,5 years and have been in the USA for just under 2.. I am maybe a bit restless and I am collecting English speaking democracies.


Where did you grow up in Montreal? _Je suis curieux._ *conspiratorial smile*



Lizabeth said:


> Yo, @Mr.Venture! We found us another one!


_Sans doubtes! _He had one too many quality Canadian references in his jokes. *smiles*

Sayyyyyy... *finger to his lips in thought* You think he mentioned Doc Brown 'cause it's a Michael J Fox movie? *silly grin*


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr.Venture said:


> Endless sexual torment, relief, and experimentation. *cocks an eyebrow* You game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ville St Laurent.

I have always wanted to be a mad scientist with a lawful good alignment .. Doc Brown is the poster child of my dreams.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Bilangual Karaoke Challenge


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

New category:

Bilangual Speedo Air Guitar Challenge






As with the Grammy Awards, everyone's a winner as long as you make enough categories


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> @Mr.Venture, I was hoping that you could help @mimesis out with his questiona bout Canadian nastiness. I'm drawing a blank. Are we Canadians nasty?


I heard Justin Bieber was getting "naesty"...?


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm having a break with a quick cuppa in the corner. Phew, quick introvert recharge plugin..... *quickly reads a book while wearing earplugs*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> I'm having a break with a quick cuppa in the corner. Phew, quick introvert recharge plugin..... *quickly reads a book while wearing earplugs*


Still waters run deep


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *ahem* @mimesis, are you trying to stop Wills from flirting with the new boy? lol


Heh...where a Wils is is a way.






On a sidenote, I had a few flings myself when I was 20ish with women in their 40ish 30-somethings. My mother was almost 60 when I was 20-ish so I didn't make that association myself at all. Though I guess it's different when you have children of that age (difference).


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Arclight said:


> Ville St Laurent.
> 
> I have always wanted to be a mad scientist with a lawful good alignment .. Doc Brown is the poster child of my dreams.


NDG ;-)
And that's got to be the most adorable reason I've ever heard for liking the Doc. Did you know Christopher Lloyd said he was channeling opera singers in his interpretation of the character? If you're like my irl INFJ friends, I'd bet you have a much stronger personality than you usually let on. Very cool choice. *nods appreciation*

For the thread: If you could embody the supporting role from any film of the 80s, who would you choose?

*wearing a fire engine red zoot suit today, with matching fedora and saffron orange silk tie*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Ow. You referenced to Kid, and there happens to be a reference to "kids" or children in Bjorks clips (one day, venus as a boy), though perhaps due to my oral fixation?
> 
> I responded to Wils who responded to @Wontlookdown (who you compared with your son, earlier). Didn't make any connection with Arc.
> 
> ...


my dear mimesis...you are truly full of surprises. Don't know why I'm still so surprised :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *looking suddenly professorial* Love, and love-making, is best when it takes place between intertwined histories, the fullness of their expression in the act itself.
> 
> *sheepish grin* I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.


You kill me. You're ridiculously adorable :happy:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I know women who prefer to wear skirts on locations like this. Unless you have a p-mate


:laughing:

Wow!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Didn't manage bouncy castle. Was told dancing was watched and appreciated by men


I've been dancing at home wearing a very much appreciated new pair of trousers.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> I've been dancing at home wearing a very much appreciated new pair of trousers.


Are they a nice fit? Clothes look good on people as opposed to when they are redundant.
I may have attempted some pole dancing last night.....not pretty! *facepalm*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I've been dancing at home wearing a very much appreciated new pair of trousers.


Wow! Just how long are that chick's legs! :shocked:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Are they a nice fit? Clothes look good on people as opposed to when they are redundant.
> I may have attempted some pole dancing last night.....not pretty! *facepalm*


Whoohoo! Way to go Willow the Whip! So you took my advice? Did you have lots of fun? Tell us all!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I've been dancing at home wearing a very much appreciated new pair of trousers.


I was listening to this and dancing around in my kitchen by the way, and I love it! Thanks, DJ! Kinda giddy about something I can't talk about here yet...hopefully I can come out and say "booyah!" about it tomorrow. No one will probably care, but I'm bursting at the seams, lol.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> I was listening to this and dancing around in my kitchen by the way, and I love it! Thanks, DJ! Kinda giddy about something I can't talk about here yet...hopefully I can come out and say "booyah!" about it tomorrow. No one will probably care, but I'm bursting at the seams, lol.


Thanks. Now you made me curious about what that something is! In any case I hope it works out the way you want it to!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Thanks. Now you made me curious about what that something is! In any case I hope it works out the way you want it to!


lol, it's really not all that exciting. Just that my team won the first game I ever played in mafia. And I was so giddy about having nailed down all the final pieces in the end to guarantee a Town win. 

*kicks dirt*

No one seems to realize how good I was at what I did though. Part of me wants to brag and reveal all my strategy, but the other part says "Settle down, young one. It doesn't matter. We won!". And there's a third crafty scheming part that says if I ever play again no one will be on their guard around me because they won't think that I know what I'm doing. *sigh* 

But anyway, I'm going with the middle one. Gotta calm down from the high and go focus on house work and work work (hate working on a Sunday).


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Whoohoo! Way to go Willow the Whip! So you took my advice? Did you have lots of fun? Tell us all!


Wine, shots, music, BBQ, lovely warm evening and nice people. I just tried to get to know people and took an interest in them (they were very interesting) and we found common ground. (I think that might be called 'conversation'! Lol) 
Alcohol is my friend because it takes my self consciousness away, which is still ridiculously high for someone our age.

Did you have a good trip? You were taking your mother somewhere I think?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Wine, shots, music, BBQ, lovely warm evening and nice people. I just tried to get to know people and took an interest in them (they were very interesting) and we found common ground. (I think that might be called 'conversation'! Lol)
> Alcohol is my friend because it takes my self consciousness away, which is still ridiculously high for someone our age.
> 
> Did you have a good trip? You were taking your mother somewhere I think?


Glad it was a good night for you. What's the second party that you were talking about? 

My trip was okay...a little trying/tiring in parts, but overall it was a fairly good one for me and my mom. The more I stay centred in myself and establish clear boundaries with her, the better she seems to be at respecting them. I have to remember that when I waver it throws the whole thing off balance which really doesn't wind up doing either of us very good, because then I'm drained and resentful and she becomes overly dependent.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Glad it was a good night for you. What's the second party that you were talking about?
> 
> My trip was okay...a little trying/tiring in parts, but overall it was a fairly good one for me and my mom. The more I stay centred in myself and establish clear boundaries with her, the better she seems to be at respecting them. I have to remember that when I waver it throws the whole thing off balance which really doesn't wind up doing either of us very good, because then I'm drained and resentful and she becomes overly dependent.


I've been reading about mother/child relationship dynamics online lately. Complicated stuff it seems. How she shapes subsequent relationships with all other females for both men and women. Makes me feel very responsible as a mother!

Oh, the other party I was mistaken about it turned out. That was me misunderstanding things or maybe half focusing on a conversation :/


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> I've been reading about mother/child relationship dynamics online lately. Complicated stuff it seems. How she shapes subsequent relationships with all other females for both men and women. Makes me feel very responsible as a mother!
> 
> Oh, the other party I was mistaken about it turned out. That was me misunderstanding things or maybe half focusing on a conversation :/


What did they say about how mothers influence their duaghter's relationships with other females? I find I get along much better with other females than I do with my mother (get along as in feel comfortable with, work well with). In fact, I think my mother and I would get on so much better if she weren't my mother. People adore her, but she tends to drain me and it's a challenge for me to keep focused on her many good points.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

And @willow the wisp -- if you're dreaming up other parties to attend, you must be ready to get your social game on!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*finally comes back*










I love what a good suit can do for my spirits. *eye flash*

*walks over to the couch and sits between @willow the wisp and @Lizabeth* *puts one arm on the back of the couch, while one rests on his legs*

_The right clothing always raised Venture's spirits. Though his frame was obviously already one of great health, the fabric that clad it did not bend or stretch. Instead, it creased and crinkled as if only barely containing him. Strong bulging thighs flattened the pressed line of his slack while the buttons of his vest obviously strained against the powerful chest. The gold watch he kept on his wrist glinted like sheer honey, though the weight of it was something only the broad-shouldered could manage. Venture's teeth shone in the company of such warm fellows, though the particular attire of his neighboured companions was bringing another push upward. One of them kicked their feet up on his lap, perhaps in response to this new growth, and he took the opportunity to stroke the smooth calves that were offered. He did not mind in the slightest the way they rubbed against his front, continuing to encourage a growing desire. _

Willow, that's awesome about the party. Sounds like you brought your best self in advance, and you found good people to share that with. I firmly believe that a well-led life is all about the connections we share with each other.

Speaking of which, @Lizabeth, I don't know anyone who wouldn't say their relationship with their parents is at least sometimes strained. Even so, you were magnificent in Mafia, a really stellar player. Others may have underestimated you, but I did not.

Or maybe I did. *flash wink* After all, it was you who put the noose around my neck.

*continues kneading the calves in front of him*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> lol, it's really not all that exciting. Just that my team won the first game I ever played in mafia. And I was so giddy about having nailed down all the final pieces in the end to guarantee a Town win.
> 
> *kicks dirt*
> 
> ...


Congratulations with your mafia win!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Congratulations with your mafia win!


lol, thanks. It was exhiliratingly fun at the end when I realized we couldn't lose. I suck at chess, but this felt like getting checkmate in chess. Which I never do unless I'm playing a kid! lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *finally comes back*
> 
> Speaking of which, @Lizabeth, I don't know anyone who wouldn't say their relationship with their parents is at least sometimes strained. Even so, you were magnificent in Mafia, a really stellar player. Others may have underestimated you, but I did not.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. V. I think all of us newbies surprised the veterans a little bit in this game. I know everyone was very impressed by your big move. 

And sorry about the noose thing...hope your neck isn't too sore :wink:

You know what could be cool? An all-ENFP mafia game. That would be nuts! *laughs at the thought of how crazy things would get*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, and I'm sorry I was really petty about the winning thing. It was just a real high that I needed to come down from and settle back down to earth.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Thanks Mr. V. I think all of us newbies surprised the veterans a little bit in this game. I know everyone was very impressed by your big move.
> 
> And sorry about the noose thing...hope your neck isn't too sore :wink:
> 
> You know what could be cool? An all-ENFP mafia game. That would be nuts! *laughs at the thought of how crazy things would get*


*tugs at his collar* I think the only bruises on this neck came from... Ah... *zen smile* At least the match the markings on my... Ah... *belly laughs*

An all ENFP game would certainly be crazy enough. We had enough double-taps as it is, what would happen if we had been even _more_ in sync? *phew!* Considering how gullible your average ENFP is... Hmm, maybe it would be a good idea! *tongue face*



Lizabeth said:


> Oh, and I'm sorry I was really petty about the winning thing. It was just a real high that I needed to come down from and settle back down to earth.


you weren't petty at all, and - I'm sure other people have said this already - you both a delight to play with and incredibly smart in your approach. *lifts the leg on his lap* *kisses the inside of the knee before laying laying the leg back down and going back to massaging* I think _everyone_ liked having you there. *laughs* I'm pretty darn sure the same can't be said for me, but I know what I did, and I played well enough. *winks*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *tugs at his collar* I think the only bruises on this neck came from... Ah... *zen smile* At least the match the markings on my... Ah... *belly laughs*
> 
> An all ENFP game would certainly be crazy enough. We had enough double-taps as it is, what would happen if we had been even _more_ in sync? *phew!* Considering how gullible your average ENFP is... Hmm, maybe it would be a good idea! *tongue face*
> 
> ...


lol thanks. But you were certainly a star player...even though I had to vote to lynch you at the end. You were just so out of character that it made me have to look twice. But I'll admit it...you kind of had me doubting myself for a few minutes there. Won't happen next game! :wink:

I see that you're playing a second game. Good luck with that. I'm going to need some time to recover before I enter that world again!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> lol thanks. But you were certainly a star player...even though I had to vote to lynch you at the end. You were just so out of character that it made me have to look twice. But I'll admit it...you kind of had me doubting myself for a few minutes there. Won't happen next game! :wink:
> 
> I see that you're playing a second game. Good luck with that. I'm going to need some time to recover before I enter that world again!


I'm gonna try for a new balance. I didn't like how much it took me away *tickles just behind the knee* other pleasures. *wide smile*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> What did they say about how mothers influence their duaghter's relationships with other females? I find I get along much better with other females than I do with my mother (get along as in feel comfortable with, work well with). In fact, I think my mother and I would get on so much better if she weren't my mother. People adore her, but she tends to drain me and it's a challenge for me to keep focused on her many good points.


Basically that a person learns to relate with all women through how they learn to relate with their mother. There are then complexities of becoming an adult because the mother will quite frequently continue to see the son/daughter as a child and the son/daughter's view of the mother doesn't recognise change within them. So that can cause difficulties. Not true for every relationship course.
That's just what I have read....I'm sure it's more complex.



Lizabeth said:


> And @_willow the wisp_ -- if you're dreaming up other parties to attend, you must be ready to get your social game on!


Hmmmmm


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Wills  

Okay, so i seem to have fallen down a PerC rabbit hole and have my desktop stuck on mobile mode. It's scary in here. Seriously. I can't see my subscribed threads, I can't get to any of my thanks and quoted posts lists, and I can't see my PM's either. Hopefully the mods help me out on this soon, but until it gets fixed I probably won''t be on here much. It's just too hard to navigate and find stuff. But hopefully I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Thanks Wills
> 
> Okay, so i seem to have fallen down a PerC rabbit hole and have my desktop stuck on mobile mode. It's scary in here. Seriously. I can't see my subscribed threads, I can't get to any of my thanks and quoted posts lists, and I can't see my PM's either. Hopefully the mods help me out on this soon, but until it gets fixed I probably won''t be on here much. It's just too hard to navigate and find stuff. But hopefully I'll be back in a bit.


Boooo... *mopey face*



willow the wisp said:


> Basically that a person learns to relate with all women through how they learn to relate with their mother. There are then complexities of becoming an adult because the mother will quite frequently continue to see the son/daughter as a child and the son/daughter's view of the mother doesn't recognise change within them. So that can cause difficulties. Not true for every relationship course.
> That's just what I have read....I'm sure it's more complex.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm


i do know that I saw a definite shift in my own relationship with my parents when I decided to start seeking their advice or asking questions about their lives as if they were _fellow_ adults. Used to drive me bonkers that they showed so much of their love by worrying about me. They still do, of course, but they've picked up on the change in the way I relate to them nd have made adjustments on their part as well.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay! I figured out how to flip back and forth between the mobile and desktop version. It's crazy how disconnected I felt when I was stuck in mobile land. Must be my very very poor Se. 

*sigh* but anyway, I know this is not really what this thread is about, but @Mr.Venture, I'm wondering what your parents' types are. Have you figured that out already? 

But in keeping with the theme of this thread...here's a little musical contribution...

(Funny story...I didn't know how risque the lyrics to this song were until I was up on stage in a karaoke bar, reading the lyrics as they came up on the screen. I was innocently singing along when I realized what the song was saying and was like :shocked: -- Don't laugh at me, I was very sheltered growing up! lol. I kept singing and trying not to laugh too hard. And there was this drunk old guy standing and dancing weirdly at the front of the stage staring at me and just...uncomfortable, lol)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Yay! I figured out how to flip back and forth between the mobile and desktop version. It's crazy how disconnected I felt when I was stuck in mobile land. Must be my very very poor Se.
> 
> *sigh* but anyway, I know this is not really what this thread is about, but @_Mr.Venture_, I'm wondering what your parents' types are. Have you figured that out already?
> 
> ...


:laughing: That's hilarious!  I mean :shocked: that's awful!


Reminds me of the time I went to a karaoke bar, that turned out to have changed into a strip club. 

Which was sort of awkward. 

They didn't even have a screen, to display the lyrics. :shocked:

Thus, I was forced to improvise. :dry:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> :laughing: That's hilarious!  I mean :shocked: that's awful!
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the time I went to a karaoke bar, that turned out to have changed into a strip club.
> ...


lol mimesis...You "accidentally" went to a strip club that you thought was a karaoke bar...suuuuure. I believe you. It was an "accident" :tongue:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

@Lizabeth Any Gen Yers allowed in here. :crazy:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay! Lassie's here! Well...we might have to take a vote...

I think we established that visits from our younger friends is allowed. Just expect a lot of dated pop musical references :tongue:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Yay! Lassie's here! Well...we might have to take a vote...
> 
> I think we established that visits from our younger friends is allowed. Just expect a lot of dated pop musical references :tongue:


I felt like visiting after I lurked enough.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, and @LassieHearts...just to warn you. Mr.Venture likes to walk around here without any clothes on. Just don't want you to be shocked lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> I felt like visiting after I lurked enough.


You were spying on us?!!! You voyeur! :shocked:

:tongue:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh, and @LassieHearts...just to warn you. Mr.Venture likes to walk around here without any clothes on. Just don't want you to be shocked lol


 Not like i'm used to his style of writing by now.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> You were spying on us?!!! You voyeur! :shocked:
> 
> :tongue:


It's all good Liz.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> It's all good Liz.


lol -- well I'll take it as a compliment...we must have been entertaining for you to not only lurk us but want to come visit! *hugs*

Okay, off to take a shower then to bed. Catch y'all later! 

And Lassie, since you've been lurking you must know this is a dead night. DJ @mimesis hasn't spun a single record. @willow the wisp hasn't cracked her whip even once. @Arclight hasn't posted any sexy retro pics. And @Mr.Venture hasn't strolled in here wearing his smile and nothing else. Hopefully the next time you visit my pals will offer something more for you to um...sink your teeth into 

Oh wait...I was pretending that there is no "bad Liz" wasn't I...


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*walks in wearing a towel and a smile* *carries a golf club, and two pencils behind his ear*

*looks confused at the empty room*









Huh... I thought I heard someone call me... Oh well, time to sleep anyway.

*discards towel over the back of a nearby chair and walks out*

*thinks about it, comes back, grabs the towel, tosses it over his shoulder, and walks out again*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> lol mimesis...You "accidentally" went to a strip club that you thought was a karaoke bar...suuuuure. I believe you. It was an "accident" :tongue:


I think you are nitpicking on a minor detail. But I'll forgive you, since you don't question my improvisation skills. :dry:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

I forgot about thanking posts after playing mafia for so long..


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

*contemplates resuming her soap opera*
but wanders off to the beach in search of the romantic storyteller, @Mr.Venture


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Shots....who wants shots?

I've got B-52s, Alabama Slammers and if that doesn't tickle your fancy I can produce my finest Buttery Nipple or there's always a Blow Job.

Anyone?

*grabs my Nutty Irishman and downs it*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I think you are nitpicking on a minor detail. But I'll forgive you, since you don't question my improvisation skills. :dry:


*shakes head and laughs* I didn't want to open that can of worms, Mimsy. But okay, I'll bite. What exactly do you mean by "improvisational skills?"


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> I forgot about thanking posts after playing mafia for so long..


*stares into space as though she's seeing something no one else sees, then shakes her head. sighs and replies solemnly* Yeah, that game will change ya! lol


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Are some people actually aroused by this sort of thing?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

fourtines said:


> Are some people actually aroused by this sort of thing?


By what kind of thing?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lizabeth said:


> By what kind of thing?


This entire thread. If it's supposed to be funny, ok, but if it's supposed to be sexy to put pretend actions of faceless strangers in asteriks I don't get it. It seems goofy to me. Just my opinion, I will exit the thread respectfully.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

fourtines said:


> This entire thread. If it's supposed to be funny, ok, but if it's supposed to be sexy to put pretend actions of faceless strangers in asteriks I don't get it. It seems goofy to me. Just my opinion, I will exit the thread respectfully.


That's okay. It may mean different things for different people. For me it's part silly goofy and part opportunity to play with some sexiness. If you find the goofiness fun, feel free to stay and play along -- or just watch us at play and shake your head in amusement. If it offends you, no one will be upset with you if you choose not to hang around. It's not for everyone, so the choice is yours. *smiles*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Are some people actually aroused by this sort of thing?


For me it is arousing, when I think of improvising a performance in a strip club. It takes place in the alternate universe of my creative imagination. In reality, I have only once performed for two women, creating the setting of a home theatre. To perform, expressing myself through sensual and sexual body language in front of an audience -even just one or two-, was given my introverted nature, and the inhibitions I had locked myself in over time (and telling myself I just didn't feel like giving myself that way), was quite a challenge, and it would never have happened had I not surrendered myself to their will. Turned out I actually didn't do a bad job, lol. It was a dormant talent, but it is no longer my shadow, as this has set the way to improve my moves and overall dancing skills. And I didn't just break out of this shell, as nowadays I see people, women and men follow my moves on the dancefloor. Which was weird to notice at first, but I'm conscious and aware of it now, rather than self-conscious. 

Anyway, I'd understand if it doesn't arouse you. You know that it requires the other to believe in the fantasy you create and try to trigger in the other. LOTR doesn't trigger my fantasy, but I know it does with many, while to some it may just open a can of worms.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> *stares into space as though she's seeing something no one else sees, then shakes her head. sighs and replies solemnly* Yeah, that game will change ya! lol


4 months I believe. I have played mafia for four months.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> For me it is arousing, when I think of improvising a performance in a strip club. It takes place in the alternate universe of my creative imagination. In reality, I have only once performed for two women, creating the setting of a home theatre. To perform, expressing myself through sensual and sexual body language in front of an audience -even just one or two-, was given my introverted nature, and the inhibitions I had locked myself in over time (and telling myself I just didn't feel like giving myself that way), was quite a challenge, and it would never have happened had I not surrendered myself to their will. Turned out I actually didn't do a bad job, lol. It was a dormant talent, but it is no longer my shadow, as this has set the way to improve my moves and overall dancing skills. And I didn't just break out of this shell, as nowadays I see people, women and men follow my moves on the dancefloor. Which was weird to notice at first, but I'm conscious and aware of it now, rather than self-conscious.
> 
> Anyway, I'd understand if it doesn't arouse you. You know that it requires the other to believe in the fantasy you create and try to trigger in the other. LOTR doesn't trigger my fantasy, but I know it does with many, while to some it may just open a can of worms.


Ummm...Mimsy....TWO women?! :shocked:

You've got layers, my friend. There is much to you that's left to uncover...

Speaking of which, when are we going to get that all male strip show we were promised? Or you and Venture and Arc wrestling each other in the mud? We ladies have been patient long enough!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> 4 months I believe. I have played mafia for four months.


Oh. My. God! You poor woman! *offers Lassie a blanket and some chocolate*. How do you fight the nightmares?! 

lol, no I'll probably play again, but I couldn't play that game without any breaks. I get too invested. In the beginning I was like "Damn, just kill me off already." but by the end I was like "I gotta get that scum and get 'em dead!" lol


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh. My. God! You poor woman! *offers Lassie a blanket and some chocolate*. How do you fight the nightmares?!
> 
> lol, no I'll probably play again, but I couldn't play that game without any breaks. I get too invested. In the beginning I was like "Damn, just kill me off already." but by the end I was like "I gotta get that scum and get 'em dead!" lol


I like how I get to think in the game and it's addictive.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> I like how I get to think in the game and it's addictive.


Yeah it sure is! Are you playing another one right now?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Yeah it sure is! Are you playing another one right now?


Two right now. A newbie game and mini.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

_Venture returned to find the party somewhat more subdued than the raucous gathering it often was. He wore a pair of flowing silk leggings tied with a wide black sash. This, the small towel around his neck, and the soft rosy glow of his skin were the remnants of his morning exercise. A quick shower had cleared the rest, leaving dark curls tossed unevenly over warm and inviting eyes.

Venture quickly recognized the form and voice of his longtime companions. @Lizabeth and @mimesis were engaged in a relaxed conversation with a new guest - a young woman of impeccable style in her orange mini and silver boots. Each looked like they had hardly slept, though none looked worse the wear for that fact. Liz and Mims were in mid-thrall with the new woman - whom Venture would learn was named @LassieHearts - and the genuine enjoyment on her face gave Venture hope for a new convivial future. Venture breathed deeply, the muscles of his chest collaborating in languid serenity. The smile that formed on his lips came as easily as spring rain.

Venture felt a slight stirring, but he allowed it to fill his very being. Toussling his hair once more with the towel, he spotted @willow the wisp at the barwith a string of colored concoctions enough to satisfy any regular club goer. Resolved to remain present in his body for the time being, the smooth toned form of the bartender more than intoxicating as it was, he made his way over. His blood desired something more natural today, a feeding for his life-force. Whether it be juice of one sort of another, Venture had faith in the world's great capacity for nurturance. By drink or by company, he was certain the day would prove kind._

Toussling his hair once more with


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> Two right now. A newbie game and mini.


Maybe I should try a mini. How long do those last for?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Maybe I should try a mini. How long do those last for?


How long did Pucca's game last?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> How long did Pucca's game last?


Two long weeks! lol


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Two long weeks! lol


A week and a half to two weeks maybe?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> A week and a half to two weeks maybe?


So in other words, Pucca's game was a mini? 

How long can these games last?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> So in other words, Pucca's game was a mini?
> 
> How long can these games last?


Pucca's game was a large! I honestly can't tell how long a game will last. I remember by the day usually not the week since it isn't running at the same time as reality does.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

*looks around, notices that the room is empty again*

Wow! This place is dead! Where's the music? Where's the lights? Where's the debauchery? Where all the sexy people at? 

*sighs*

Okay, maybe this will get things started?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

And keeping on the Madonna theme...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

contemplating mafia. i can play only during the dead of winter because you have to be practically glued to the computer. i am still a beginner at it. i like to die a spectacular death.
think i'll go off, in search of a nightclub with those drinks with umbrellas in them and a jazz band beamed star trek style from the past (Benny Goodman, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, etc.) to perform in the semi darkened room. You're all invited to join me. I'm offering a round of drinks. My lonely heart needs the company...


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> contemplating mafia. i can play only during the dead of winter because you have to be practically glued to the computer. i am still a beginner at it. i like to die a spectacular death.
> think i'll go off, in search of a nightclub with those drinks with umbrellas in them and a jazz band beamed star trek style from the past (Benny Goodman, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, etc.) to perform in the semi darkened room. You're all invited to join me. I'm offering a round of drinks. My lonely heart needs the company...


There are drunk mafia games.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> contemplating mafia. i can play only during the dead of winter because you have to be practically glued to the computer. i am still a beginner at it. i like to die a spectacular death.
> think i'll go off, in search of a nightclub with those drinks with umbrellas in them and a jazz band beamed star trek style from the past (Benny Goodman, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, etc.) to perform in the semi darkened room. You're all invited to join me. I'm offering a round of drinks. My lonely heart needs the company...


Darnit! It's bedtime on my side of the world. Even though I'm procrastinating on it. But here's a little music to put you in the mood...

(I LOVE Ella Fitzgerald by the way, my soul sister!)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

oh sigh. thank you.
music gave me that mellow feeling...
gotta start writing my article and stop procrastinating.
darn esfp...
always has to play first and work second...
or not work...
sigh...




Lizabeth said:


> Darnit! It's bedtime on my side of the world. Even though I'm procrastinating on it. But here's a little music to put you in the mood...
> 
> (I LOVE Ella Fitzgerald by the way, my soul sister!)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

*Walks in...looks around the room, finding it once again silent empty. Sighs. Goes over to the jukebox and selects a fitting tune...*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *Walks in...looks around the room, finding it once again silent empty. Sighs. Goes over to the jukebox and selects a fitting tune...*


Yeah, I'm a bit occupied right now, dear. But I'll return in a bit, and thanks for your tunes!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit occupied right now, dear. But I'll return in a bit, and thanks for your tunes!


Well, it's nice to see your face if only briefly, Mimsy. I hope the party starts up again soon, because I'm actually starting to be tempted to play another mafia game! Had to hold myself back when a call went out for replacements. 

Okay, so since I'm the only one spinning the tunes, here's another one...for when you all come back to play...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Shots....who wants shots?
> 
> I've got B-52s, Alabama Slammers and if that doesn't tickle your fancy I can produce my finest Buttery Nipple or there's always a Blow Job.
> 
> ...


Great idea and interesting menu. If you haven't yet had the pleasure, I think an Orgasm would be totally your thing, since it's made with Baileys, Kaluha and Amaretto. 










I was very much intrigued myself by the buttered nipple. Who's nipple is it, that's being buttered? Is it just one nipple? Oh well, never mind. I guess I should just suck it and see. :tongue:

If you can butter a nipple or two for me, if you like, I could fix you up with a flaming or screaming orgasm, layered with cream on top, or just messed up and twisted. 

:happy:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Now, on a not entirely random note, a few (Dirty) Martini Commercials, all in black and white. 
(Not that I am particularly fond of this cocktail as much as I like these clips).


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Lizabeth

I remember this clip by Madonna, not sure whether this bustier was designed by Jean-Paul Gaultier, who designed her Blonde Ambition tour. 






Madonna/Gaultier on Tumblr


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Great idea and interesting menu. If you haven't yet had the pleasure, I think an Orgasm would be totally your thing, since it's made with Baileys, Kaluha and Amaretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*laughing*
Sounds perfect....messed up and twisted sounds fun!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Now, on a not entirely random note, a few (Dirty) Martini Commercials, all in black and white.
> (Not that I am particularly fond of this cocktail as much as I like these clips).


That last one? Oh, George Cloooooony! 

(And where can I get that dress?!)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Great idea and interesting menu. If you haven't yet had the pleasure, I think an Orgasm would be totally your thing, since it's made with Baileys, Kaluha and Amaretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grins*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Now, on a not entirely random note, a few (Dirty) Martini Commercials, all in black and white.
> (Not that I am particularly fond of this cocktail as much as I like these clips).


Yay! The DJ's back! I those are some pretty slick commercials. Did they air in Europe, because I dont' remember ever seeing them here in Canada. And @willow the wisp, what do you think of us investing in a pair of those striped suits that the ladies were wearing in the first clip?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> *laughing*
> Sounds perfect....messed up and twisted sounds fun!


Yay! The Whip is back! Felt kinda lonely here without you *smiles shyly* 

So...you're not going to be buttering your nipple for Mims? Or are you? *smiles innocently* 


mimesis said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=141514" target="_blank">Lizabeth</a></i></span>
> 
> I remember this clip by Madonna, not sure whether this bustier was designed by Jean-Paul Gaultier, who designed her Blonde Ambition tour.
> 
> ...


Thanks! DJ Mims! (Are you making wardrobe suggestions now? *wink*) 

Okay, here's another nasty Madonna video since we're on the theme. I remember being in Junior High when this came out. I think it was my first exposure to Ms. M. I don't think it's that risque by today's standards, but I remember the titillation it cause me and my classmates....


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Yay! The Whip is back! Felt kinda lonely here without you *smiles shyly*
> 
> So...you're not going to be buttering your nipple for Mims? Or are you? *smiles innocently*


*bumps hips with you* .....I couldn't possibly predict what might happen! *coy eye flutter*

Wine?


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Yay! The DJ's back! I those are some pretty slick commercials. Did they air in Europe, because I dont' remember ever seeing them here in Canada. And @_willow the wisp_, what do you think of us investing in a pair of those striped suits that the ladies were wearing in the first clip?


Welllll, I'm not much of a suit gal, but I'll try anything.....I might feel empowered and get dangerous though!
I'd rather camouflage myself as a cat with bodypaint.
I dreamt a woman painted like that was on all fours over a naked man, ripping his throat out with her teeth when I was about 11. He was still alive and it was really gory!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> *bumps hips with you* .....I couldn't possibly predict what might happen! *coy eye flutter*
> 
> Wine?


lol -- is it the cheap stuff? 

*realizes how giddy she is that there are people play with again and that there are some downsides to being a people-hungry extrovert*

*eyes mist up*

I missed you guys!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Welllll, I'm not much of a suit gal, but I'll try anything.....I might feel empowered and get dangerous though!


I mean the outfits the ladies are wearing at the end of the first one...not the three-piece kind *grins*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> lol -- is it the cheap stuff?
> 
> *realizes how giddy she is that there are people play with again and that there are some downsides to being a people-hungry extrovert*
> 
> ...


I was very, very busy....reading lots of things about how to stop procrastinting....for ages, days in fact.



Lizabeth said:


> I mean the outfits the ladies are wearing at the end of the first one...not the three-piece kind *grins*


I've got such a short memory that I had already forgotten, and was thinking 'i don't remember any suits'. Then I restarted it, remembered immediately and updated my reply, but now I'm waffling and it wasn't even really necessary that you know all of that anyway.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> *laughing*
> Sounds perfect....messed up and twisted sounds fun!


I commend you on your exquisite orgasm of choice. You've sure got layers to be bared and stirred, ma'am. My choice would have been the same. :happy:


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> I commend you on your exquisite orgasm of choice. You've sure got layers to be bared and stirred, ma'am. My choice would have been the same. :happy:


*links arms with you* 

Down 'em after three?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Where is @Mr.Venture at these days anyway? Did he get swallowed up in mafia? I know @LassieHearts got sucked back into another one again. I have to confess, i was glad to finally get out of the one I was in, but I'm kind of tempted to try another one again sooner than I thought I would be...

Anyway, this one is for you two, @mimesis and @willow the wisp. This is in honour of the drink of course *grins*


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Where is @Mr.Venture at these days anyway? Did he get swallowed up in mafia? I know @LassieHearts got sucked back into another one again. I have to confess, i was glad to finally get out of the one I was in, but I'm kind of tempted to try another one again sooner than I thought I would be...
> 
> Anyway, this one is for you two, @mimesis and @willow the wisp. This is in honour of the drink of course *grins*


Venture got sucked into mafia at well. I'm sorry that i'm addicted to it.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> Venture got sucked into mafia at well. I'm sorry that i'm addicted to it.


I'm kind of jonesing for it myself. I can't believe I'm missing it this soon. Thought the trauma would last forevere!


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I'm kind of jonesing for it myself. I can't believe I'm missing it this soon. Thought the trauma would last forevere!


The trauma turns into an addication because the thinking and manipulation draws you in.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I'm kind of jonesing for it myself. I can't believe I'm missing it this soon. Thought the trauma would last forevere!


Oh!! My first mafia game theme was curing people of there mafia addiction and I was mafia in that game.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> Oh!! My first mafia game theme was curing people of there mafia addiction and I was mafia in that game.


The theme was curing people of the addiction? I don't get it. How do you cure an addiciton by indulging in it lol


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> The theme was curing people of the addiction? I don't get it. How do you cure an addiciton by indulging in it lol


It was funny. Venture got sucked into mafia and I must be heading back there.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> It was funny. Venture got sucked into mafia and I must be heading back there.


Okay -- good luck! Nice to know my fellow ENFPs are kicking butt! (Or I'm assuming you are, since you're both still in it)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Ummm...Mimsy....TWO women?! :shocked:
> 
> You've got layers, my friend. There is much to you that's left to uncover...


Yeah, not an awful lot I know. But arguably you can call it an audience. When I was young playing in a band, we once did a gig for just one person, the bartender not included. But we had fun anyway, as he had the stroke of genius to go stage diving and crowd surfing, which was very a optimistic outlook. He tried more than a few times. This behavior is exemplary for the type of humor in the region I grew up in. Though I admit he represented a rather extreme exponent. :laughing:



Lizabeth said:


> Speaking of which, when are we going to get that all male strip show we were promised? Or you and Venture and Arc wrestling each other in the mud? We ladies have been patient long enough!


What, you think I'm trying to duck it? :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Yeah, not an awful lot I know. But arguably you can call it an audience. When I was young playing in a band, we once did a gig for just one person, the bartender not included. But we had fun anyway, as he had the stroke of genius to go stage diving and crowd surfing, which was very a optimistic outlook. He tried more than a few times. This behavior is exemplary for the type of humor in the region I grew up in. Though I admit he represented a rather extreme exponent. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you think I'm trying to duck it? :tongue:


lol Mims -- I wasn't being dismissive. I was marvelling that you had two women hanging onto your every move for a private show! Performing for two women is much more intimate than performing for a crowd, so I'm more impressed than I would have been if it were 20 women. I don't think I should ask what happened after the performance....


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> What, you think I'm trying to duck it? :tongue:


Well, I'm still waiting for it, so....

Yeah, we seem to have lost @Arclight too. I must have scared him off when I suggested that the mudwrestling be all clothing barred...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's another song in honour of you and Wils' drinks of choice ( @mimesis @willow the wisp)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> That last one? Oh, George Cloooooony!
> 
> (And where can I get that dress?!)


Haha. Don't believe I've ever seen Clooney play a role like that. Then again, most characters in the clips are twisted in some compulsive way, so I guess he needed to think of one on his part. Which he does remarkaby well. 


The dress looks a bit like the classic Marilyn Monroe dress, proportionally (with a deeper V neck than was appropriate in 50ies), though I think the woman is not very tall. 










(tags: party halter dress w deep v-neck & backless)

Current fashion is not that length of dress (in the clip), either long or above knee. Like this dress in black


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Yay! The DJ's back!


I'm back in the dark! :tongue: Tomorrow I will be dancing to this DJ Legend from New York, for a 5 euro early bird ticket. I feel so blessed. (knock on wood)








Lizabeth said:


> those are some pretty slick commercials. Did they air in Europe, because I dont' remember ever seeing them here in Canada.


Yes I've seen them in Holland, I believe mostly in movie theaters. I read somewhere the second one with Charlize Theron was banned somewhere. 



Lizabeth said:


> And @_willow the wisp_, what do you think of us investing in a pair of those striped suits that the ladies were wearing in the first clip?


I so totally endorse that. It'd be nice to receive the pictures in black and white.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

And... For visual inspiration...


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow... Give the women a titanic struggle of testosterone fury, and all they care about is that we had some clothing on.

Tell'ya Mims? It ain't worth trying with this crowd. *belly laughs, and goes up to the bar to get a buttered nipple*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Wow... Give the women a titanic struggle of testosterone fury, and all they care about is that we had some clothing on.
> 
> Tell'ya Mims? It ain't worth trying with this crowd. *belly laughs, and goes up to the bar to get a buttered nipple*


I didn't say that was ALL I cared about. Didn't you see me give you a pass on breakng that rule? :kitteh:

But yeah...naked man mudfighting was what we all paid for. I'm pretty sure that's what @willow the wisp put on the flyers.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> I didn't say that was ALL I cared about. Didn't you see me give you a pass on breakng that rule? :kitteh:
> 
> But yeah...naked man mudfighting was what we all paid for. I'm pretty sure that's what @willow the wisp put on the flyers.


The flyers never specified that the naked part had to do with the guys wrestling each other *challenging curl*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> The flyers never specified that the naked part had to do with the guys wrestling each other *challenging curl*


 @willow the wisp...can you read that part to @Mr.Venture? He seems to have suffered a memory loss. I'm pretty sure we were very very specific on that one. But if you and @mimesis want to treat us to that strip tease that you also promised us oh so long ago *grins* we can definitely overlook the lack of nakedness in the mudfight.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> I didn't say that was ALL I cared about. Didn't you see me give you a pass on breakng that rule? :kitteh:
> 
> But yeah...naked man mudfighting was what we all paid for. I'm pretty sure that's what @_willow the wisp_ put on the flyers.


I think I put 

'Come and watch an unforgettable spectacle of 'Man'. Feel the fury of full throttle in action as your nostrils burn with the excessive testosterone that fill the air. *Ladies? It's fight night.'
**_tips may be given in note form by placing into the arm garter of the participant 

_​So, it would seem only arm garters were allowed!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*huffs, towels off his hair, grabs his drink off the counter, and leaves the lounge again*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Pings @mimesis 's arm garter
Let me fix you a Blue Dreamer?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *huffs, towels off his hair, grabs his drink off the counter, and leaves the lounge again*


Venture! Come back! This isn't like you. Has mafia hardened your sweet playful spirit? :sad:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Guess he needs us to help him with his wound licking...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> Pings @_mimesis_ 's arm garter
> Let me fix you a Blue Dreamer?


Do I look like I could use a Blue Dreamer? 



















Sounds like music to my ears...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Meanwhile...the crowd went wild. Must be the adrenaline. 










*takes a sip of his Blue Dreamer* @_willow the wisp_ , did you know that Fangotherapy is the use of mud, peat, and clay for healing purposes? (fango is the Italian word for mud). Fangotherapy first gained popularity in the early eighteen-hundreds in Europe where it was, and still is, used to treat a variety of musculoskeletal and skin conditions. 

*takes another sip*


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> Meanwhile...the crowd went wild. Must be the adrenaline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting, and no, I'd never heard of it.
I think getting caked in mud would be great fun, but I would want it to be nice clean mud - if you get me


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> That is interesting, and no, I'd never heard of it.
> I think getting caked in mud would be great fun, but I would want it to be nice clean mud - if you get me


Um...I guess... *runs to the shower*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Um...I guess... *runs to the shower*


*Hopes the shower has glass doors...:wink: *


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *Hopes the shower has glass doors...:wink: *


It does...but yeah, steamy windows


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> It does...but yeah, steamy windows


Oh mimesis, you have a song for everything! 

And you might have to break out those fans again...


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Veggie said:


>


lol Veg - you're a naughty girl!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@Veggie ! How nice to see you around! @Lizabeth just what the doctor ordered


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

FePa said:


> I must have lost half of my brain in the drain with this flu I'm barely recovering
> I have no idea what you just said
> Hahaha
> A simple yes or no, is your little boy inside the sock at explosion time and you just toss it in the laundry basket?
> ...


Meh...never been a sox person.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

FePa said:


> I must have lost half of my brain in the drain with this flu I'm barely recovering
> I have no idea what you just said
> Hahaha
> A simple yes or no, is your little boy inside the sock at explosion time and you just toss it in the laundry basket?
> ...












Only the best for me. ;-)



mimesis said:


> Meh...never been a sox person.


Mind if I borrow that mug of yours Mims?












Veggie said:


> Yes sexy sir?


Just for you, 'Lectric Boogaloo,


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Kinky Kermit:


*weeping* veggie, why are you so intent on destroying my innocent childhood memories! 

:mellow:



mimesis said:


> Um...is this a quiz @Veggie ? I'd say from a psychoanalyst perspective it has a hint of anal-aggressive fixation. :dry:



Oh my god, was that a real show? Like if this were a game show today, I wouldn't be surprised, but in the days of censorship? Wow!

And seriously, Regis? Seriously? 


FePa said:


> Hahaha what's that for real ???
> 
> Ok, shall we play what's our pervesions ?


ha, Feeps! That might be scary! Fascinating I'm sure...but scary lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> @Veggie lol more sox issues


lol - wow! A banana? Boys are so gross :tongue:


mimesis said:


> And today's karaoke challenge (on sox) :happy:


Hot! 



FePa said:


> i
> am
> so
> happy
> ...


I don't blame you! 



Mr.Venture said:


> I'm loving the direction this thread has taken. *rolls another vid while mixing a whiskey - with real egg of course*


Yep... boys are gross! 



Mr.Venture said:


> *walks back with a plate of offerings* Funny you mentioned Animal, @Veggie. Recently I had a lady friend spend the evening with me. My growling reached a kind of fever pitch towards the end that left my voice a bit hoarse. She laughed when it was over, and asked if I was "back yet". She told me I seemed like an animal, and when you put up your post I just made that connection. *looks into his glass, corners grin while he sips that whiskey sour* I'll bring that up next time I see her.
> 
> *does his best Animal impression* "Woman!"


Yep...hot!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Venture said:


> Mind if I borrow that mug of yours Mims?


Hihi @_Mr.Venture_ ! stop being such a cheap shot, I told you I'm not in the lending business.
However, if that's what makes you tick, you can still fantasize about it, and dreaming is free!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Hihi @_Mr.Venture_ ! stop being such a cheap shot, I told you I'm not in the lending business.
> However, if that's what makes you tick, you can still fantasize about it, and dreaming is free!


No cheap shot - just a disgusting joke about my cum rags 

*chest stretching yawn* Goin' to sleep. I'll catch you all later.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

@Lizabeth I would like to apologize on behalf of mafia that we will be stealing @Mr.Venture for a 30 player game. I would also like you and @Veggie to play because it will be filled with WIFOM. :crazy:


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

LassieHearts said:


> @Lizabeth I would like to apologize on behalf of mafia that we will be stealing @Mr.Venture for a 30 player game. I would also like you and @Veggie to play because it will be filled with WIFOM. :crazy:


Fun  When does it start?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Fun  When does it start?


As soon as the list fills up just check for the sign up sheet on the mafia subforum.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

@Veggie and @Lizabeth

*chanting* Join us, join us, join us...

*pauses thoughtfully* Hmm, that sounds vaguely dirty when I say it out loud. *cocky grin*


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> @Veggie and @Lizabeth
> 
> *chanting* Join us, join us, join us...
> 
> *pauses thoughtfully* Hmm, that sounds vaguely dirty when I say it out loud. *cocky grin*


It took us how many "join us" to get you to play this game again? Especially since a lot of the old players are coming back.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Mr.Venture said:


> @Veggie and @Lizabeth
> 
> *chanting* Join us, join us, join us...
> 
> *pauses thoughtfully* Hmm, that sounds vaguely dirty when I say it out loud. *cocky grin*


I'll have to catch another one. Keep it naughty though


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

LassieHearts said:


> It took us how many "join us" to get you to play this game again? Especially since a lot of the old players are coming back.


Only the amount of time it took me to notice. Did notice you were the first though *winks*


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Only the amount of time it took me to notice. Did notice you were the first though *winks*


Omg no dirty talk Venture.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Veggie said:


> I'll have to catch another one. Keep it naughty though


Better if I just ask you to "come with me"? *corners smile* *lets his fingers play on the back of your neck*


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Mr.Venture said:


> Better if I just ask you to "come with me"? *corners smile* *lets his fingers play on the back of your neck*


:shocked:

You're planning to peel off my face aren't you?

I haven't forgotten your games Mr. Serial Killer


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

LassieHearts said:


> Omg no dirty talk Venture.


*dramatically* I promise nothing! 

*irl gentle smile* Lassie, you yourself asked if you could join our Sexy Beast hangout. Don't be too surprised when a gentle flirt gets thrown your way. *laughs* But no worries. Woman's gotta feel free to choose her own way.

"Man proposes. Woman forecloses."

*one finger* And just in case people are wondering which meaning I was getting at there...

"A gentleman doesn't pounce - he glides."


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *dramatically* I promise nothing!
> 
> *irl gentle smile* Lassie, you yourself asked if you could join our Sexy Beast hangout. Don't be too surprised when a gentle flirt gets thrown your way. *laughs* But no worries. Woman's gotta feel free to choose her own way.
> 
> ...


I won't forget that you were once Mr. Serial Killer!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Veggie said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You're planning to peel off my face aren't you?
> 
> I haven't forgotten your games Mr. Serial Killer



*gently tugs a stray curl* I'm pretty sure you were responsible for more innocent deaths than I was in that game.

*grins* How 'bout we both agree we're just _dangerous_.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

LassieHearts said:


> @Lizabeth I would like to apologize on behalf of mafia that we will be stealing @Mr.Venture for a 30 player game. I would also like you and @Veggie to play because it will be filled with WIFOM. :crazy:


*shudders as she experiences a flashback from her traumatic mafia past* 
lol Lassie -- isn't it enough that you got me to sign up for the one-day mafia game? How long does a 30 player game last? *suppresses the urge to run screaming from the room, repeats to herself that she is strong*

I was actually tempted, to be honest. But I've got enough crazy business with work right now. I can't immerse myself in wifom at night and expect to stay sane. Let me know when there's another nice and short game coming up. 


Mr.Venture said:


> @Veggie and @Lizabeth
> 
> *chanting* Join us, join us, join us...
> 
> *pauses thoughtfully* Hmm, that sounds vaguely dirty when I say it out loud. *cocky grin*


Awww, you're cute...and you make it sound so tempting when you talk dirty...but no! lol


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Veggie said:


>


I've found my man !!!!
The one that operates a hot line for distress women and likes fire breathing dragons 3:38 min !!!! Yeahhhh


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

@_Lizabeth_ , those pictures really made me laugh.

I've been really motivated! After an endless winter of procrastination (lasting about 2 years solid) Spring finally seems to have arrived, but I've got to keep it up because I don't want it to be a short Spring, skip Summer and Autumn and go back to Winter again!!!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> @_Lizabeth_ , those pictures really made me laugh.
> 
> I've been really motivated! After an endless winter of procrastination (lasting about 2 years solid) Spring finally seems to have arrived, but I've got to keep it up because I don't want it to be a short Spring, skip Summer and Autumn and go back to Winter again!!!


That's awesome, Wills! Glad to hear it. Just hope we still get to see you avery once in a while still. *hugs*


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

FePa said:


> I've found my man !!!!
> The one that operates a hot line for distress women and likes fire breathing dragons 3:38 min !!!! Yeahhhh


Yay! Just keep your hands off Maurice - the executive by day and Wildman by night  He's all mine ;P


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Yay! Just keep your hands off Maurice - the executive by day and Wildman by night  He's all mine ;P


 @FePa @Veggie

haha! 

Well, that was the 80s, so these guys are probably in their 60s and 70s right now. Been through their first marriages (assuming that they found women fabulous enough to snatch them up!) and probably looking for a younger model to replace the old ball and chains. Seems like they're ripe for the picking. Wonder if there's a "where are they now" hotline we can call :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Alright, I found my man -- so you other ladies better keep your hands off! I love a man who can appreciate sweat...


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

To all the wonderful women on this thread - a master of the pickup line *grins*






(Couldn't find any video dating montages of women. *shrugs* Oh well.)


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

The stuff you find on the Internet...






I had no idea dating could be this simple!


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> The stuff you find on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*changing my name to Tiffany in 3, 2, 1...*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

FePa said:


> *changing my name to Tiffany in 3, 2, 1...*


Was that an insult directed to me for posting that- *pillow to the face*

*puffs a stray feather* Ask a question, get an answer. *impish grin*


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Mr.Venture said:


> The stuff you find on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahaha.

Wait, you didn't know?


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Guess he didn't! 
Otherwise why would he still be here with us ?

*scores high on both sides*


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Veggie said:


> Ahahahahaha.
> 
> Wait, you didn't know?


Watching Neil Patrick Harris explain anything just makes life seem less complicated.



FePa said:


> Guess he didn't!
> Otherwise why would he still be here with us ?
> 
> *scores high on both sides*


*in the middle of a double dutch jump rope contest* What were we talking about again?

*ditches the game and males his way over to the turntables*





_When Venture felt like cutting loose, it was like some tortured dragon inside of him exploded out through the surface. Muscle flowed over bone in sinewy concentration, sudden snaps of the jaw only possible when the space was clear of innocents. The strong chest was just the sort to flap powerful wings, and his balance was inhumanly precise as he bent and twisted. There was also an undeniable ferocity to his movements, born of something too long locked away. Venture could live on that razor's edge of instinct and fury. The warm heart he presented was as much a choice as anything more base and animalistic he might choose to share.

Tonight the animal was loose. Every tendon of his neck seemed to tighten as his let out a feral growl just in line with the singer's, his whole body straining in one giant tonal effort. The sonic reverberations could be felt all the way through the couch cushions from which his companions were taking this in. For now he was too dangerous, a pack of teeth and blood to furious to approach. But his companions knew the sudden onrush would be short, and what followed was ultimately more approachable. The beast was wild right now, the dragon still breathing hot fire, but soon it could be tamed again.

And tamed power such as his was no small reward._


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*still clearly tense* Actually, you women might want to gove me a wider bearth for a bit longer. Really am angry about something, so that dancing wasn't for nothing.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *still clearly tense* Actually, you women might want to gove me a wider bearth for a bit longer. Really am angry about something, so that dancing wasn't for nothing.


*walks slowly to Mr.Venture smiling childish, sparkling eyes... touches his shoulder, lightly... runs a finger around, down his back... graps his tushy, draws him close... snuzze his neck, sensing his after shave... huuuuummm plants a little kiss on your cheek*

This is for what you said in the other thread
;-)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Watching Neil Patrick Harris explain anything just makes life seem less complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rwawr! 

I think I like where this is heading. Give us more!

I'll have to wait until I get home to watch the video -- not that it negates the rest of my time wasting (no not wasting, I'm on a break dammit!) but I've put a limit on my PerC activities by saying no videos at work! 

But yeah. I like this *purrrrr*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *still clearly tense* Actually, you women might want to gove me a wider bearth for a bit longer. Really am angry about something, so that dancing wasn't for nothing.



Awww...and I thought we were going to get a strip tease out of this. Maybe an angry strip tease? I'd take that.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> Watching Neil Patrick Harris explain anything just makes life seem less complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this dragon you are (thinking of) taming is not me

;-)

and hummmm... guess I'm in the mood to lick some raw manly sweat


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

_When Venture tore at his shirt, it did not come easily. It was not accompanied by the sweet pop of flying buttons, but rending tear of fabric splitting. His fingers had dug into the flat of the fabric over his left chest, and his forearms veined before the first gape opened. Venture seemed to be seeking this exact element of destruction so, when he grasped the opposite sleeve, there was a hint of a smile on the corners of his lips when it ceased to detach so easily. Less satisfying was the simple swipe that removed any remaining fastenings down the front. 

When the music reached a brief lull, Venture sank to one warrior knee. His deep breaths served as collection, clearly preparing for him for an even greater feat of strength. Both hands found the hem in the back and, together, they raised it straight and upwards. Venture wanted the women to see the power raw fury could provide and, from this impossible position, the shirt formed a sort of monk's cowl for his face. One more deep breath, and then Venture held. Shoulders began to bulge while the arms maintained their perfect line. Taut, tense, and practically vibrating, Venture continued the incredible effort. The arms began to bow, almost unable to match the force of what was being asked, and white spots grew on his knuckles where he maintained his iron grip. A terse breath escaped him and, though sweat beaded drops off the end of his nose, he quickly replaced it with another inhale. 

A low rumbling built up from within him, a tectonic sound of sliding plates. He allowed it to grow and crawl up his throat like a lizard beast clawing out of a pit. It rose in tone and volume, becoming an audible growl that continued to build in intensity. Now his lips were pulled back, revealing sharp white teeth that were the only barrier between his fury and the world. Even these pulled back as his raging vocalizations sought greater release, until all was sound and violence.

RIP!!!

When the shirt finally tore, it tore quick and with brutal finality. The fabric had finally given his dragon true form, an alar creature of destructive fantasy. Venture found himself standing, arms outstretched, the torn fabric of his top displayed as a testament to his transformation. Though one breath would be enough to ground him, he held that space through several short gasps, head tilted back to revel in his expanse.

When he returned to his companions in the lounge, the ragged top now discarded on the dance floor, it was with a certain afterglow of release._

Okay, I _do_ feel a bit better after all that. *pops a tiny sweet from the tray in the middle*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> _When Venture tore at his shirt, it did not come easily. It was not accompanied by the sweet pop of flying buttons, but rending tear of fabric splitting. His fingers had dug into the flat of the fabric over his left chest, and his forearms veined before the first gape opened. Venture seemed to be seeking this exact element of destruction so, when he grasped the opposite sleeve, there was a hint of a smile on the corners of his lips when it ceased to detach so easily. Less satisfying was the simple swipe that removed any remaining fastenings down the front.
> 
> When the music reached a brief lull, Venture sank to one warrior knee. His deep breaths served as collection, clearly preparing for him for an even greater feat of strength. Both hands found the hem in the back and, together, they raised it straight and upwards. Venture wanted the women to see the power raw fury could provide and, from this impossible position, the shirt formed a sort of monk's cowl for his face. One more deep breath, and then Venture held. Shoulders began to bulge while the arms maintained their perfect line. Taut, tense, and practically vibrating, Venture continued the incredible effort. The arms began to bow, almost unable to match the force of what was being asked, and white spots grew on his knuckles where he maintained his iron grip. A terse breath escaped him and, though sweat beaded drops off the end of his nose, he quickly replaced it with another inhale.
> 
> ...


*fans herself* okay...that was hot! 

*runs an icecube down her throat to cool her down from the angry sexy dragon heat*


If I weren't still at work right now...


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> _When Venture tore at his shirt, it did not come easily. It was not accompanied by the sweet pop of flying buttons, but rending tear of fabric splitting. His fingers had dug into the flat of the fabric over his left chest, and his forearms veined before the first gape opened. Venture seemed to be seeking this exact element of destruction so, when he grasped the opposite sleeve, there was a hint of a smile on the corners of his lips when it ceased to detach so easily. Less satisfying was the simple swipe that removed any remaining fastenings down the front.
> 
> When the music reached a brief lull, Venture sank to one warrior knee. His deep breaths served as collection, clearly preparing for him for an even greater feat of strength. Both hands found the hem in the back and, together, they raised it straight and upwards. Venture wanted the women to see the power raw fury could provide and, from this impossible position, the shirt formed a sort of monk's cowl for his face. One more deep breath, and then Venture held. Shoulders began to bulge while the arms maintained their perfect line. Taut, tense, and practically vibrating, Venture continued the incredible effort. The arms began to bow, almost unable to match the force of what was being asked, and white spots grew on his knuckles where he maintained his iron grip. A terse breath escaped him and, though sweat beaded drops off the end of his nose, he quickly replaced it with another inhale.
> 
> ...


*peeks in on her work break* 

I was hoping that there was going to be a part 3...

*sighs, realizing that she's just going to have to go back working on her report without any mental stimulation*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> I'm going to have to find some new ones for my next mafia game...
> 
> But I love how jeb was always so amused by them *fond memories*
> 
> ...


Haha. :dry: Of course I remember Sam! Never understood why people called her a One-Hit-Wonder. xD 


I have a few other things to focus on currently, but sure! can drop a few tunes. :happy: 

Lemme see...I'll start off with today's Karaoke challenge, dating from mid '90s, which as you may remember, was at the height of Gangsta Rap that came forth from MC Battles, which were pissing contests in spoken word, and a branch of sport called Attitude, introducing the gimmick of mimicking a Gangsta fantasy, 'pimping' themselves with steroids and of course lots of Bling Bling.  









Never saw this one though, until recently. 


* *


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Haha. :dry: Of course I remember Sam! Never understood why people called her a One-Hit-Wonder. xD
> 
> 
> I have a few other things to focus on currently, but sure! can drop a few tunes. :happy:
> ...


Thanks DJ Mims! Hope whatever you're busy with is fun. Missed you around here. *hugs*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Haha. :dry: Of course I remember Sam! Never understood why people called her a One-Hit-Wonder. xD
> 
> 
> I have a few other things to focus on currently, but sure! can drop a few tunes. :happy:
> ...


Oh and two more things...first of all -- WTH? lol (re the video) 

And I think Sam was considered a one hit wonder because she only had one hit in North America. We're kind of self-centred over here when it comes to music. There are lots of artists who were big in Europe but were considered one hit wonders in North America. For example, your girl Kylie -- I had no idea that she was still making music between this 






And this 






I'm guessing she's still making music in Europe, but if she is, I haven't heard it!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

And now a few tunes. It's a bit of a different moodboard I think. 


Edit: Page doesn't load well, at least not for me. So I'll put the clips s in a spoiler. Hopefully that improves the pageload.

The Herbaliser - Sensual Woman
Shag - Mystic Bounce
Ortega - Spiral


* *





The Herbaliser - Sensual Woman





Shag - Mystic Bounce*
*




Ortega - Spiral


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Same here

Brother Of Soul - Ife Bobowa
Wei Chi - Heaven 
Club des Belugas - Early Daiquiris


* *





Brother Of Soul - Ife Bobowa





Wei Chi - Heaven 





Club des Belugas - Early Daiquiris


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

4Hero/ Ultra Nate - Twisted
Towa Tei - Free (Richard Earnshaw Remix)
No Use - Squonq D.M. 6:45 
Quiet Village - Utopia


* *





4Hero/ Ultra Nate - Twisted





Towa Tei - Free (Richard Earnshaw Remix)





No Use - Squonq D.M. 6:45 





Quiet Village - Utopia








Enjoy!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh and two more things...first of all -- WTH? lol (re the video)
> 
> And I think Sam was considered a one hit wonder because she only had one hit in North America. We're kind of self-centred over here when it comes to music. There are lots of artists who were big in Europe but were considered one hit wonders in North America. For example, your girl Kylie -- I had no idea that she was still making music between this
> 
> ...




Ow, I was joking a bit, as I doubt Sam was selected on the blessings of her voice, but more the two wonders she was gifted with. (meh..not very funny I know.  ) Which qualified her to become "a page 3 girl" of the Sun if I remember correctly. 

But Kylie is sooo another league! That's comparing apples with...um idk coconuts? :dry:

Kyie is not European, btw.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Ow, I was joking a bit, as I doubt Sam was selected on the blessings of her voice, but more the two wonders she was gifted with. (meh..not very funny I know.  ) Which qualified her to become "a page 3 girl" of the Sun if I remember correctly.
> 
> But Kylie is sooo another league! That's comparing apples with...um idk coconuts? :dry:
> 
> Kyie is not European, btw.


lol -- see what a self-centred north american I am? I know she's from australia, but accent = european in my head ;-) 

And what? you don't think Samantha Fox was a great chanteuse? I'm shocked!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

What have I missed? Talking about Kylie? *spits*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> What have I missed? Talking about Kylie? *spits*


It's Willow! *tackles the Whip in a smothering hug because she's missed her so much* 

Yes, we were talking about Kylie. Are you for or against?


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> It's Willow! *tackles the Whip in a smothering hug because she's missed her so much*
> 
> Yes, we were talking about Kylie. Are you for or against?


Self declared queen of pop, after being so original by 'reinventing' herself, in the wake of Madonna? Pah!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> Self declared queen of pop, after being so original by 'reinventing' herself, in the wake of Madonna? Pah!


Shhh! Don't let mimsy hear you!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Shhh! Don't let mimsy hear you!


Aww, @mimesis is lovely. My opinion doesn't make his opinion wrong and he knows it!


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*kicks back and enjoys the women banter back and forth*


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *kicks back and enjoys the women banter back and forth*


Hey Venture! *welcoming hug* How are you?


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Hey Venture! *welcoming hug* How are you?


*grins* Well enough all things considering. *puts arm around* Dealt with a crazy breakup and a _ton_ of work from both class and and the job. *tired smile* Has me checking out far too often.

*stretches, arms pulling up* I'll have to focus on self-care for a while. Cooking, housework, the gym, dancing... The usual stuff. *kisses Liz's cheek* That also means keeping good people around me. *nibbles ear* I'm in another mafia game, but it's so chaotic I can't really follow it. No point in trying really, and self-preservation must win out. *soft smile*

*grateful hand on Willow's leg* So thankful you all kept this place going.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

*joins the gang*
*sits on @mimesis lap*

Oh @Mr.Venture, a bad breakup? :/
Sorry about that

Self care is important, I'm failing in that area...
*shrugs*
See, honey @Lizabeth, I'm no superman


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Venture said:


> *grins* Well enough all things considering. *puts arm around* Dealt with a crazy breakup and a _ton_ of work from both class and and the job. *tired smile* Has me checking out far too often.
> 
> *stretches, arms pulling up* I'll have to focus on self-care for a while. Cooking, housework, the gym, dancing... The usual stuff. *kisses Liz's cheek* That also means keeping good people around me. *nibbles ear* I'm in another mafia game, but it's so chaotic I can't really follow it. No point in trying really, and self-preservation must win out. *soft smile*
> 
> *grateful hand on Willow's leg* So thankful you all kept this place going.


*affectionate squeeze*

Sorry to hear about the breakup, sweetie. Glad to hear you're doing your self-care routine and givingyourself space to heal. 

*kisses your neck* 

So are you doing tango again? Or are you focusing on honing your sexy wild-man dancing skills these days? *winks*

We missed you around here, but don't feel like you have to show up to entertain us if that's not where you're at right now. Nice to have you back for at least a bit though. *kisses Venture's cheek* 



FePa said:


> *joins the gang*
> *sits on @mimesis lap*
> 
> Oh @Mr.Venture, a bad breakup? :/
> ...


I didn't call you superman, sweetie. I called you superwoman. Superwoman is so much awesomer than Superman. And flaws and all, you're still my hero. *squeezes Feeps' bottom...because this is just that kind of thread*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> I didn't call you superman, sweetie. I called you superwoman. Superwoman is so much awesomer than Superman. And flaws and all, you're still my hero. *squeezes Feeps' bottom...because this is just that kind of thread*


Thank you my dear
you're right
I'm superwoman, (even if she is also allowed to have a weak side...)
;-)


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> Yeah, sorry hun, I'm pretty unshockable... so boring
> 
> Not your fault though, it's because you're so sweet and innocent and you're teasing a bull over there
> *glances to @Mr.Venture's "mug"


Oh Feeps. After all we've been through together you still think that I'm sweet and innocent? Especially after someone called me slutty the other day? :kitteh:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh Feeps. After all we've been through together you still think that I'm sweet and innocent? Especially after someone called me slutty the other day? :kitteh:


Who called you slutty ??????
:angry:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> Who called you slutty ??????
> :angry:


Paps did, on the ENFP-INTJ thread -- well, she admitted that it was implied :tongue:

It's alright. I was in a slutty mood that day


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Hey....wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newbie game? Nah, I will most likely be a replacement.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Lizabeth said:


> Paps did, on the ENFP-INTJ thread -- well, she admitted that it was implied :tongue:
> 
> It's alright. I was in a slutty mood that day


IMHO slutty character (60/40) is more desirable than that of an uptight prude. Just be yourself.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :shocked:
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Ma che bella feline, scusi, I was out dancing. So, without further ado...










There you go.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Ma che bella, scusi, I was out dancing. So, without further ado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amore mio, sentiamo tanto la tua mancanza, non andare più via così... cosa balli ?

The way things are going around here...
We'll need those kind of "fans"


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

*points remote at self again* *now wearing stars and stripes silk undies* *also has a round shield with a star in the middle that he immediately unstraps from his arm*

I thought I'd go for a Captain America theme today. *realizes he has nowhere to put the remote* *places it on the center table*

I wonder *relaxed smile* with Halloween on the way, what superheroes would the women here choose to dress up as?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

FePa said:


> Amore mio, sentiamo tanto la tua mancanza, non andare più via così... cosa balli ?


Ballare con me!











FePa said:


> The way things are going around here...
> We'll need those kind of "fans"











Dio mio, abbi pieta della mia anima, per favore!

(as to indicate my level of comprehension, other than that, I only know dirty words).


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

The Karaoke challenge of today


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

mimesis said:


> The Karaoke challenge of today


Not exactly the world's most intelligent lyrics, but a fun song nonetheless.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> IMHO slutty character (60/40) is more desirable than that of an uptight prude. Just be yourself.



Awww, thanks Stargazing. I'm not really slutty in real life, but sometimes it's fun to play the slut for pretends roud:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Set aside the false dilemma of the madonna-whore complex. Ah, fanculo!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

The Karaoke Challenge of today for the category Duet, Trio or Small Groups


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> The Karaoke Challenge of today for the category Duet, Trio or Small Groups


Should be heading out the door for work...but just had to comment -- love that song! Now it's going to be in my head for the rest of the day!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

How about this one...:wink:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Should be heading out the door for work...but just had to comment -- love that song! Now it's going to be in my head for the rest of the day!





Lizabeth said:


> How about this one...:wink:


Haha, what can I say...now you're making it hard for me. :tongue:


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Haha, what can I say...now you're making it hard for me. :tongue:


for you... on you... by you...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

FePa said:


> for you... on you... by you...


Any way around.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

By the way...is this an all-boys DJ party? Or can a girl squeeze in with a tune of her own? 

*starts spinning a tune without waiting for an answer*






For some reason I'm in a Janet kind of mood today. Haven't listened to some of these songs in ages! 

(Hope this song doesn't make things too hard for you @mimesis...oh wait, who am I trying to kid? :wink


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> By the way...is this an all-boys DJ party? Or can a girl squeeze in with a tune of her own?


By all means, I encourage you to squeeze in anything that tickles your fancy.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> By all means, I encourage you to squeeze in anything that tickles your fancy.


Are you offering to tickle my fancy?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Are you offering to tickle my fancy?


Let's not get into a semantical debate, who is squeezing what or what tickles where. With encouragement I meant to stimulate you. As to squeeze it in, I mean.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Let's not get into a semantical debate, who is squeezing what or what tickles where. With encouragement I meant to stimulate you. To squeeze it in, I mean.


Oh mimsy, you make me hot...I mean you make me blush...same thing right? 

Where are those fans?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh mimsy, you make me hot...I mean you make me blush...same thing right?
> 
> Where are those fans?



















I'll just switch one to 'hot' and one to ' blush', how's that? I know, I'm being hard on you, but I just don't like getting into semantics. But...credit where credit is due, I do like your fancy, it tickled my pickle. Feel free to squeeze in some more if you like. Whatever humps your camel.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> I'll just switch one to 'hot' and one to ' blush', how's that? I know I'm being hard on you, but I don't like getting into semantics. But...credit where credit is due, I do like your fancy, it tickled my pickle.


Don't worry, I don't mind you being hard on me at all. You can be hard on me all night if you want to. And I'm delighted to hear that your pickle was tickled by my fancy. I'm so touched. And the tickling was mutual. 

And I think we might need some more fans...these two seem like they might be melting...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Don't worry, I don't mind you being hard on me at all. You can be hard on me all night if you want to. And I'm delighted to hear that your pickle was tickled by my fancy. I'm so touched. And the tickling was mutual.
> 
> And I think we might need some more fans...these two seem like they might be melting...



















I got this one for free from the shop. What do you think?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Far too quiet in here. How about a little music?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@_Lizabeth_  let's get it on??? I hadn't noticed you getting off. 


But thanks for bumping, Liz. Actually I was about to bump myself, but you ninja'd me. 

Did I just say that?  I mean, in the sense I was that close. 

...see, I already picked a tune for it!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> @_Lizabeth_  let's get it on??? I hadn't noticed you getting off.
> 
> 
> But thanks for bumping, Liz. Actually I was about to bump myself, but you ninja'd me.
> ...


*sigh* You're always out-cooling me Mims! lol

I seriously wish that I had your range of musical knowledge. *stares at DJ Mims admiringly* 

Nice...very nice...and so apropos!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> *sigh* You're always out-cooling me Mims! lol
> 
> I seriously wish that I had your range of musical knowledge. *stares at DJ Mims admiringly*
> 
> Nice...very nice...and so apropos!



Oh stop it, you!









It wasn't apropos because you had already bumped. My bump was redundant. Like bumping air. 









*sigh* :sad:

BUT...I most certainly can dig your proposal as to get it on. After all, as the English say 'It's takes two to bump', so if you know how to get there, you can lead the way. I'll just pull up to the bumper, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

mimesis said:


> Oh stop it, you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, Mimsy *bumps up against you* are you suggesting what I think you're suggsting?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Inspired by @Mr.Venture's new avatar


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Why, Mimsy *bumps up against you* are you suggesting what I think you're suggsting?


Ahaha, this proves that I only half belong here. I'm right on the Gen X-Gen Y line. My first (and vivid) memory of this song is when the bad kid on the elementary school bus would sing it all the time, freak out all the (like, very underage) girls, and incur the wrath of our bus driver XD

Yay public school


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Ahaha, this proves that I only half belong here. I'm right on the Gen X-Gen Y line. My first (and vivid) memory of this song is when the bad kid on the elementary school bus would sing it all the time, freak out all the (like, very underage) girls, and incur the wrath of our bus driver XD
> 
> Yay public school


First rule of Gen X club...don't make the real Gen Xers feel old! 










(you probably don't even remember Linda Carter, do you! *sigh*)


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> First rule of Gen X club...don't make the real Gen Xers feel old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would I officially get kicked out of the club if I said that she was my first Halloween costume? 

You're not old, you're experienced ;P And wise. And hawt :tongue::wink:

I just LOL'ed when I started watching that video and thought I'd share in the creepiness that is my life, haha.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Would I officially get kicked out of the club if I said that she was my first Halloween costume?
> 
> You're not old, you're experienced ;P And wise. And hawt :tongue::wink:
> 
> I just LOL'ed when I started watching that video and thought I'd share in the creepiness that is my life, haha.


Oh stop! 










lol -- Okay, she knows how to re-endear herself with flattery. She can stay!


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Why, Mimsy *bumps up against you* are you suggesting what I think you're suggsting?


Hm...to be accurate Liz, I was -and still am- hoping to accomplish what you thought I was suggesting, by suggesting what I was thinking, wrapped in a metaphor. 

Hopefully this will clear things up a bit.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Lizabeth said:


> Oh stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I gain some more points if I post sexy time vids from later in the 90's too? 
















Ooohh....I could end up on a roll, haha.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

willow the wisp said:


> *sways*


I'd thought to put the lyrics here for the spoken word competition 



Lydia Lunch said:


> *Sway
> *
> Show me
> Show me
> ...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Such a gentleman!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

mimesis said:


> I'd thought to put the lyrics here for the spoken word competition


I was thinking it was going to be marimba rhythms and stuff! Tsk....should have known.
Lucky I'm just naturally so feminine and fragrant I suppose


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Hmmm...far too quiet in here. @willow the wisp? @mimesis? @Mr.Venture? And our honourary young 'uns, @Veggie and @LassieHearts? Where are you folks? 

Let's throw on a tune and see if we can get the party started...


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

@Lizabeth
Dances onto the floor and struts my stuff.

Like my shiny hotpants?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

willow the wisp said:


> @Lizabeth
> Dances onto the floor and struts my stuff.
> 
> Like my shiny hotpants?


Yep! They're hot! *slaps willow's shiny ass* 

:laughing:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Oooh, how could I forget my twin sister. We've been separated for far too long. Where are you @FePa? I miss you!!!!!


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Hmmm...far too quiet in here. @willow the wisp? @mimesis? @Mr.Venture? And our honourary young 'uns, @Veggie and @LassieHearts? Where are you folks?
> 
> Let's throw on a tune and see if we can get the party started...


:ninja: I have been spending my time in the mafia subforum..


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

*Streaks*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

*beng bengs*


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

The karaoke challenge of today

Sexy Sushi - Distraction


----------

